# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - October 2014



## editor (Oct 1, 2014)

Following on from the hefty September thread, here's October 2014 for you all.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2014)

> Summer was gone and the heat died down
> And autumn reached for her golden crown
> I looked behind as I heard a sigh



October weather facts:



BUT!

Bookies tip October to be the driest and hottest since records began


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

Curses! I just replied at length to teuchter and the thread closed before I posted. Now the draft has deleted . Arse.

Anyway bikes hangars council incentives drivers foldy bits transit vans security crappy rubbish standard super powered roll out schedule saturation demand car users evil evil yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Curses! I just replied at length to teuchter and the thread closed before I posted. Now the draft has deleted . Arse.
> 
> Anyway bikes hangars council incentives drivers foldy bits transit vans security crappy rubbish standard super powered roll out schedule saturation demand car users evil evil yadda yadda yadda.


Might be worth starting a new thread on this, maybe?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Curses! I just replied at length to teuchter and the thread closed before I posted. Now the draft has deleted . Arse.



"The dog ate my homework, miss"


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Might be worth starting a new thread on this, maybe?


I haven't got much to say other than that I think the hangars are great for anyone who has one, and although more are planned and it is nice and visible, I just don't see this being a mainstream storage solution any time soon for the numbers required. I'd like to see perhaps less er, sexy? shorter term incentives alongside helping incorporate storage, or make bikes more storable in, older homes built without provision. I wrote to Lambeth's bike hangar team asking about roll out plans and more details about costs this morning but I just got an email back saying that the chap I had been dealing with , who was quite chatty, has now left. If I get any info I'll start a thread.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> "The dog ate my homework, miss"


A rabid car chasing one .


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

What rules would apply to parking up a horse box on the street and leaving it there?


----------



## steeeve (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What rules would apply to parking up a horse box on the street and leaving it there?


 junction of leander and josephine?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What rules would apply to parking up a horse box on the street and leaving it there?



thinking of living in it...........? http://www.theecologist.org/green_g..._homes_trend_coming_to_a_street_near_you.html


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

steeeve said:


> junction of leander and josephine?


Reported to Americanism Watch.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What rules would apply to parking up a horse box on the street and leaving it there?



Various council's provide similar info:

*Parking of Caravans on the Highway*
Caravans are not licenced vehicles and are therefore not taxed. You cannot deliberately leave something on the highway that will cause an obstruction. The Highway Authority has the power to serve notice on the owner to remove it and if it is considered to be causing imminent danger, including obstructing visibility, can remove it forthwith and charge the owner reasonable costs for doing so.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

If it's in a parking bay then it will not cause an obstruction. So should be fine. Problem solved. This way people have somewhere to keep their horses as well as their bikes.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Curses! I just replied at length to teuchter and the thread closed before I posted. Now the draft has deleted . Arse.



Your own fault. You knew it was October and chose not to start a new thread.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Your own fault. You knew it was October and chose not to start a new thread.


I tend to slow down in autumn.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If it's in a parking bay then it will not cause an obstruction. So should be fine. Problem solved. This way people have somewhere to keep their horses as well as their bikes.



You mention a parking bay that suggests it will be somewhere in a CPZ maybe ?


----------



## steeeve (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Reported to Americanism Watch.



Wouldn't Americans say intersection?

There is some sort of big trailer there that's been there a few weeks


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I tend to slow down in autumn.


Not long 'til Christmas.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What rules would apply to parking up a horse box on the street and leaving it there?



Funny you should say that - because a massive trailer has been left on Josephine Avenue for a month.

I have complained that it is reducing visisibility - and have been promised that it will be removed.

They just need to find a mammoth tow truck


----------



## steeeve (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Funny you should say that - because a massive trailer has been left on Josephine Avenue for a month.
> 
> I have complained that it is reducing visisibility - and have been promised that it will be removed.
> 
> They just need to find a mammoth tow truck



See my post above! Any idea what it is?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

steeeve said:


> See my post above! Any idea what it is?



It's used by a gardening firm (located in units behind Josephine Ave) to store surplus equipment.

Makes crossing at the T junction much more difficult.

You can ask for it to be moved by following this handy link:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/forms/report-an-abandoned-vehicle-form


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not long 'til Christmas.


Not at the pace I'll be going.


----------



## steeeve (Oct 1, 2014)

Consider it done. I had thought it was something to do with the pavement replacement but their facilities are much slicker!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2014)

A man attempted to park a very large skip containing builder's rubble outside out house yesterday. After nearly running Hendo over in the process he got very narky when Hendo challenged him about it and took a photo. After an exchange of views (it was only temporary apparently) he took it away.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> A man attempted to park a very large skip containing builder's rubble outside out house yesterday. After nearly running Hendo over in the process he got very narky when Hendo challenged him about it and took a photo. After an exchange of views (it was only temporary apparently) he took it away.



Why did they try to do that?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Why did they try to do that?


I have no idea.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know if it is the clement weather or we're doing something wrong, but the food bins the council supplied last year have become a perfect breeding ground for flies. Not for the first time, I opened one tonight only for a massive cloud of insects to fly out of it. The other week there were shit loads of larvae climbing out of the bin. It's fucking gross actually.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> I don't know if it is the clement weather or we're doing something wrong, but the food bins the council supplied last year have become a perfect breeding ground for flies. Not for the first time, I opened one tonight only for a massive cloud of insects to fly out of it. The other week there were shit loads of larvae climbing out of the bin. It's fucking gross actually.


Do you use the caddy bags? You probably need to clean out your bin if there are maggots in there.


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Do you use the caddy bags? You probably need to clean out your bin if there are maggots in there.


Yes we do. I guess it only takes one flight to get in to lay lots of eggs and create mayhem.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

T & P said:


> Yes we do. I guess it only takes one flight to get in to lay lots of eggs and create mayhem.



Same happened to us. Wife was in tears.


----------



## ash (Oct 2, 2014)

We


leanderman said:


> Same happened to us. Wife was in tears.


 made the decision to only use them in winter - sounds like a good one!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 2, 2014)

We've used ours all year round. No maggots yet!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2014)

we've not had maggots but we have had a few fruit flies which I detest.  Luckily not clouds of them or anything.  Yet.


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you leave leftovers and plates about in the kitchen or do you clear and scrape them soon after eating? I wonder if flies are laying eggs on the leavings before they get scraped into the caddy?

Do you have a pet that doesn't eat all the food? Sometimes in hot weather flies will lay eggs on the food my cats don't finish. 

I think it only takes about 24 hours for the eggs to become maggots. Not sure how long it takes for them to grow up to be flies.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 2, 2014)

Loads of police pulling cars over at junction of effra road and water lane. 
Not sure why but they seem to have been at it for a few hours.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 2, 2014)

In the height of summer we had some fruit flies, but a quick rinse out of the bin got rid of them. Are you emptying it regularly?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Loads of police pulling cars over at junction of effra road and water lane.
> Not sure why but they seem to have been at it for a few hours.



Crackdown on uninsured drivers. Operation Kuba or something.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah, makes sense.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2014)

they do it every few months - always the same spots too... also between St Luke's Church and the cemetery in W.Norwood and just before the slip road into the carpark at Crystal Palace Sports Centre (in the park).


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> they do it every few months - always the same spots too... also between St Luke's Church and the cemetery in W.Norwood and just before the slip road into the carpark at Crystal Palace Sports Centre (in the park).



And meanwhile, now 16 days on, our clear CCTV footage of three violent robbers is still unwatched by the boys in blue.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2014)

a former urbanite reports on fb that some estate agents have been coming round the Somerleyton trying to persuade tenants to sign up for a "Massive Community Project" which apparently turned out to be sub-letting their properties.  

are there no lengths to which these scum won't sink.  should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a former urbanite reports on fb that some estate agents have been coming round the Somerleyton trying to persuade tenants to sign up for a "Massive Community Project" which apparently turned out to be sub-letting their properties.
> 
> are there no lengths to which these scum won't sink.  should be tarred and feathered.


Feed me details!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Feed me details!



i don't have any more than that.  i've asked her to name and shame and i will, of course, pass it on when i know.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2014)

don't know i'm afraid.  this is apparently a direct quote "Many people are desperate to move into the area and you'd probably like to live somewhere quieter at your age. We can help you with that and earn you extra money! We have professional people on our waiting list right now and....."

she didn't wait to find out who they represented but said they were dressed as estate agents - shiny suits, high heels etc.  whilst i know plenty of urbanites will pretend that you can't spot an estate agent you know as well as i do that estate agent speak + estate agent clothes probably means estate agent and that they weren't from the housing association.  i guess that you could call the housing association and find out who was sent round but i bet you my arse that no-one from the housing association was going round today offering tenants the chance to sublet to professional people.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

Remind me, is sub-letting on these terms legal?


----------



## Sirena (Oct 2, 2014)

On another topic, the estimable David Katz does a regular reggae night upstairs at the Ritzy.

Next Wednesday (8th), he is going to do a free screening of 'I Am The Gorgon', a new film about reggae music, featuring Bunny 'Striker' Lee.  Mr lee himself will be there to answer questions. 

Here's the blurb...
_On Wednesday 8 October, Dub Me Always is pleased to present a special film screening of I Am The Gorgon: Bunny ‘Striker’ Lee and the Roots of Reggae, 
taking place Upstairs at the Ritzy at 8pm sharp. Narrated by Dennis Alcapone, this documentary film celebrates hit-making producer Bunny ‘Striker’ Lee, 
a major player in the establishment of reggae. The film also features Lee ‘Scratch’ Perry, Sly and Robbie, Johnny Clarke, John Holt and many more. 
A must-see for reggae fans, the film screening will be attended by Mr Lee himself, and there will be opportunities for the public to obtain signed copies of his autobiography. 
Support on the night will be supplied by DJs Wassie One and David Katz, both playing original vinyl style. 
We expect a capacity crowd for this one, so come early to avoid disappointment! 8pm-midnight, free entry._


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> don't know i'm afraid.  this is apparently a direct quote "*Many people are desperate to move into the area* and you'd probably like to live somewhere quieter at your age. We can help you with that and earn you extra money! *We have professional people on our waiting list right now and.*...."
> 
> she didn't wait to find out who they represented but said they were dressed as estate agents - shiny suits, high heels etc.  whilst i know plenty of urbanites will pretend that you can't spot an estate agent you know as well as i do that estate agent speak + estate agent clothes probably means estate agent and that they weren't from the housing association.  i guess that you could call the housing association and find out who was sent round but i bet you my arse that no-one from the housing association was going round today offering tenants the chance to sublet to professional people.



That highlighted _spiel_ is pretty much verbatim what Fuckstons put in their mailshots.
Also, as far as I can recall, most HAs don't allow *any* sub-letting, and those that do are very much in line with local authority policy, i.e. you require their permission to sub-let, and can only do so on a temporary basis without risking voiding your tenancy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 2, 2014)

Subletting a social tenancy, ie. HA or council is illegal, from October 2013.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

So, if people are being induced to sub-let, they are jeopardising their tenancies.

What are the chances of being found out?


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> So, if people are being induced to sub-let, they are jeopardising their tenancies.
> 
> What are the chances of being found out?


Surely the estate agents can be brought to book for such actions?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

T & P said:


> Surely the estate agents can be brought to book for such actions?



It seems very wrong. 

Are you now banned from subletting individual rooms in social housing?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> In the height of summer we had some fruit flies, but a quick rinse out of the bin got rid of them. Are you emptying it regularly?



oh yes.. really regularly - with a family of 4 - 2 very hungry kids - it's often daily or every second day and I do wash it out really often.  Tbh, I think they came when I started lining it with newspaper instead of using the bags.  Over the weekend I'm going to do some disinfecting.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 2, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yes.. really regularly - with a family of 4 - 2 very hungry kids - it's often daily or every second day and I do wash it out really often.  Tbh, I think they came when I started lining it with newspaper instead of using the bags.  Over the weekend I'm going to do some disinfecting.



Sorry, for some reason I assumed you were talking about the outside bin. Our neighbours got minging after they hadn't had it emptied for about 3 weeks. We get a few fruit flies in the middle of summer in the inside bin, but I think that might have been because it was slightly too full so hadn't closed properly


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Sorry, for some reason I assumed you were talking about the outside bin. Our neighbours got minging after they hadn't had it emptied for about 3 weeks. We get a few fruit flies in the middle of summer in the inside bin, but I think that might have been because it was slightly too full so hadn't closed properly



maybe this is it too? - sometimes it does get a bit overly full and there might be a few hours before it gets chucked out.  That's a very good point actually!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2014)

T & P said:


> Surely the estate agents can be brought to book for such actions?


I'm not certain but I don't think they can, can they? At the end of the day - all they do from a legal perspective is put people in touch. All the contracting is between the other two parties who no doubt "have been given the opportunity to take their own legal advice".


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooh look. Lexadon are digging deep for more £££££s at their Viaduct development. 







> *Proposed Business Centre*
> Our proposal is to reconfigure the ground level of this project including the 6 business units facing Valentia Place and the railway embankment. The concept is to create an easy in and easy out business centre or Enterprise Centre. This can be achieved by the creation of a series of fully fitted small scale business units by the conversion of the space at ground floor level for starter businesses. It will include the construction of common features including conference facilities, a café, common kitchen and toilet accommodation, reception. Each unit will be fully finished to provide for immediate occupation of the small businesses. The opportunity to meet in the common areas is widely regarded as beneficial to the development of companies both in the creative and business market. The spaces on offer can be adapted to create large or small units to suit the user’s requirements.
> 
> http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/360-366-coldharbour-lane


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2014)

Space for small businesses. How very dreadful.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Space for small businesses. How very dreadful.


Just a crazy thought, but I thought it might be an idea to concentrate on getting the space in the front that has remained unused and looking a like a fucking eyesore for years since the block was built, rather then dreaming up new plans.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Just a crazy thought, but I thought it might be an idea to concentrate on getting the space in the front that has remained unused and looking a like a fucking eyesore for years since the block was built, rather then dreaming up new plans.


Just a crazy thought but it might be better to concentrate on establishing exactly what the proposal is before going into full sneer mode. Reconfiguration of the whole ground floor -* it includes those units. *

Permission granted in May.
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MZ2W5XBO03F00


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Just a crazy thought but it might be better to concentrate on establishing exactly what the proposal is before going into full sneer mode. Reconfiguration of the whole ground floor - it includes those units. Permission granted in May.
> View attachment 61923


About time too. It's disgraceful they way that they've let those units rot for years and years on end.

Still the good news is that they now get more space for lucrative offices!


> Reconfiguring of the existing B1 ground floor space to form a business centre including construction of 250m2 new accomodation and the loss of 10 car parking spaces, together with minor alterations to Coldharbour Lane Elevation.


And tsk tsk. 


> As next door neighbours to this development which surrounds our property on two sides, we object to the granting of further planning permission ref: 14/00078/FUL on the grounds that the developer has, to date, failed to fully comply with the original Conditions of Planning Permission for this same development dated December 2009, reference, 09/01222/FUL/DC_EMR/16394 Conditions 3, 7 and 27 of that Conditions of Planning Permission document drawn up four years ago.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 2, 2014)

I have abandoned food waste re-cycling after a hideous horrorfilm maggot experience. It was the outside bin. In the gales the neighbours roof tiles cracked our bin, it had chicken bones and fish skin in it...weather was hot...I picked it up in the dark, and felt the handle _writhe._


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2014)

editor said:


> About time too. It's disgraceful they way that they've let those units rot for years and years on end.
> 
> Still the good news is that they now get more space for lucrative offices!
> 
> And tsk tsk.





> We believe the accommodation so provided will be attractive and will make good use of the
> volume of space available. In order to create a viable business space we need to increase the
> amount of lettable accommodation to support the central services that make the difference in
> business terms. We have therefore concluded that because of the site location close to the
> ...






> The loss of 10 parking spaces in this very sustainable part of the borough is compensated by the
> increase in the bicycle storage areas and shower facilities. All other on site parking along the
> Coldharbour Lane frontage has been removed at the request of the planning officers dealing with
> the discharge of the current planning conditions and additional landscaping is proposed as part of
> the current planning condition submissions.


 
More business space, more bikes, more shower facilities, less cars. Awful.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> More business space, more bikes, more shower facilities, less cars. Awful.


And best of all, more money for your pal at Lexadon! Looks like it proved a good move keeping the place empty and looking like shit for the best part of a decade. G&Ts all round!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 2, 2014)

editor said:


> And best of all, more money for your pal at Lexadon! Looks like it proved a good move keeping the place empty and looking like shit for the best part of a decade. G&Ts all round!


So, now that I have read the publicly available document for you, is there anything specific that you actually don't like about this new proposal? Would you like to replace some of the small business units with parking for more cars? Maybe go back to larger business spaces for corporates rather than smaller flexible spaces? Reduce the cycling spaces or get rid of shower facilities? Maybe replacing the parking facing Coldharbour Lane with landscaping and planting has upset you? Do tell.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> So, now that I have read the publicly available document for you, is there anything specific that you actually don't like about this new proposal? Would you like to replace some of the small business units with parking for more cars? Maybe go back to larger business spaces for corporates rather than smaller flexible spaces? Reduce the cycling spaces or get rid of shower facilities? Maybe replacing the parking facing Coldharbour Lane with landscaping and planting has upset you? Do tell.


I think it's great that this unsightly mess of a space is _finally_ being used, but it's pissed me off seeing a rich developer leaving such a useful space empty and looking like an eyesore for so long.

Imagine all the local groups that might have loved having access to such a big space while they were sitting on it!

Such a waste of resources is almost obscene in my book, but no doubt you won't agree.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I think it's great that this unsightly mess of a space is _finally_ being used, but it's pissed me off seeing a rich developer leaving such a useful space empty and looking like an eyesore for so long.
> 
> Imagine all the local groups that might have loved having access to such a big space while they were sitting on it!
> 
> Such a waste of resources is almost obscene in my book, but no doubt you won't agree.



"Your book".


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

Back on topic: Brixton Nine artwork pays tribute to nine Black cultural figures associated with Brixton and Join in with the Fun Palace at the Brockwell Lido, October 5th


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Shame to see hoardings have gone up around Walton's.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Shame to see hoardings have gone up around Walton's.


It was heartbreaking seeing that fine old family business shut up shop after so long. I liked having a traditional business still operating in the heart of Brixton.

I guess we'll be seeing the Village extending into the space now.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And meanwhile, now 16 days on, our clear CCTV footage of three violent robbers is still unwatched by the boys in blue.



Lambeth cops are, as usual, too busy stopping and searching 16-year-old stoners to worry about real crime. They should be all over footage such as this now that the psycho muggers of last year are back with a vengeance. The MO is identical - knocked unconscious  from behind, robbed and then given a good kicking for good measure. They nearly killed my flatmate (literally) and at least two other people, and no arrests have been made. The barmaid at Off the Cuff was the latest victim last month (the owners wouldn't pay for her late cab) and I have subsequently noticed no increase whatsoever in police patrols or presence. Utter shambles.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Lambeth cops are, as usual, too busy stopping and searching 16-year-old stoners to worry about real crime. They should be all over footage such as this now that the psycho muggers of last year are back with a vengeance. The MO is identical - knocked unconscious  from behind, robbed and then given a good kicking for good measure. They nearly killed my flatmate (literally) and at least two other people, and no arrests have been made. The barmaid at Off the Cuff was the latest victim last month (the owners wouldn't pay for her late cab) and I have subsequently noticed no increase whatsoever in police patrols or presence. Utter shambles.



Superb post. 

I know two people half beaten to death, one my brother in law.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Lambeth cops are, as usual, too busy stopping and searching 16-year-old stoners to worry about real crime. They should be all over footage such as this now that the psycho muggers of last year are back with a vengeance. The MO is identical - knocked unconscious  from behind, robbed and then given a good kicking for good measure. They nearly killed my flatmate (literally) and at least two other people, and no arrests have been made. The barmaid at Off the Cuff was the latest victim last month (the owners wouldn't pay for her late cab) and I have subsequently noticed no increase whatsoever in police patrols or presence. Utter shambles.


Jesus.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Lambeth cops are, as usual, too busy stopping and searching 16-year-old stoners to worry about real crime. They should be all over footage such as this now that the psycho muggers of last year are back with a vengeance. The MO is identical - knocked unconscious  from behind, robbed and then given a good kicking for good measure. They nearly killed my flatmate (literally) and at least two other people, and no arrests have been made. The barmaid at Off the Cuff was the latest victim last month (the owners wouldn't pay for her late cab) and I have subsequently noticed no increase whatsoever in police patrols or presence. Utter shambles.


Strangely, when I was burgled last year I was surprised how keen they were to bring around forensics (I told them it was not worth it - they'd walked in an open door, taken a laptop and walked out) and then checking and checking again whether I needed victim counselling, updating me on "progress". In total contrast to when I was mugged directly under a CCTV camera on an alley with two more cameras (one at each end) and yet there was no follow up at all - never heard a thing. Weird.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Loads of police pulling cars over at junction of effra road and water lane.
> Not sure why but they seem to have been at it for a few hours.


They were busy in Coldharbour Lane on Tuesday, complete with lurking cop:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/police-continue-motorists-clampdown-around-brixton/


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> Lambeth cops are, as usual, too busy stopping and searching 16-year-old stoners to worry about real crime. They should be all over footage such as this now that the psycho muggers of last year are back with a vengeance. The MO is identical - knocked unconscious  from behind, robbed and then given a good kicking for good measure. They nearly killed my flatmate (literally) and at least two other people, and no arrests have been made. The barmaid at Off the Cuff was the latest victim last month (the owners wouldn't pay for her late cab) and I have subsequently noticed no increase whatsoever in police patrols or presence. Utter shambles.


This is shocking to hear.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Strangely, when I was burgled last year I was surprised how keen they were to bring around forensics (I told them it was not worth it - they'd walked in an open door, taken a laptop and walked out) and then checking and checking again whether I needed victim counselling, updating me on "progress". In total contrast to when I was mugged directly under a CCTV camera on an alley with two more cameras (one at each end) and yet there was no follow up at all - never heard a thing. Weird.



That's ridiculous. I've never been mugged but imagine the psychological aftermath is horrific. Hope you're okay now.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> That's ridiculous. I've never been mugged but imagine the psychological aftermath is horrific. Hope you're okay now.


When I was attacked, all I was offered was a load of wriggling excuses as to why their response time had been so ridiculously slow. Mind you, that was nearly ten years ago so maybe things have improved. Possibly.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 3, 2014)

editor said:


> They were busy in Coldharbour Lane on Tuesday, complete with lurking cop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I saw lurking this good it was Nigel Farage hiding from anti-fascists in the back of an Edinburgh pub. There's an art to good lurking. This bloke's a natural.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2014)

wurlycurly said:


> That's ridiculous. I've never been mugged but imagine the psychological aftermath is horrific. Hope you're okay now.



Felt angry and emasculated for a few days - it was three 15ish yr olds and whilst two of them were thumping me against a wall I watched one throw my girlfriend on the ground and smack her head on the pavement. A bit of bruising and scratching but mostly I was just consumed thinking "I wish I'd..." But that soon faded and we both got over it pretty quickly. Both of us took the view that we'd been here ten years at the time and had kind of expected that it would happen at some point. Like Ed, it was a few years ago now so I'd have hoped they would be better now.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know about Lambeth's "Street Champions" initiative. I got a flyer through the letterbox recently, and followed up. Here is LBoL's response:

_Thank you for your interest in the Street Champions project, _[urbanspaceman]_.

The idea of the scheme is that Street Champions will work with their neighbours and the council to improve their local environment. Street Champions will be encouraged to decide for themselves, with support from the council, the best way to do this, depending on the needs of their neighbourhood. 

We have no specific expectations; we have put together an information pack suggesting different things you can do in your neighbourhood to reduce problems such as litter and dumped rubbish. You will be free to pick and choose the activities that you think are likely to have the biggest impact, based on your knowledge of your local area. You don’t have to pick anything from the things we’ve suggested – if you have another idea that you think will be more appropriate we’ll be happy to discuss it with you.

Later this month we would then very much like you to attend a workshop at the Town Hall, where you will have a chance to meet other people that are interested in changing environmental issues in there_ _Streets, to set attainable objectives for Mervan Road, and to pick up a information pack. 

I am available to answer any further questions,

Kind regards

Karl Bolingbroke
_
_streetchampions@lambeth.gov.uk_
_
0207 926 3069_​
I am going to attend - it looks rather intriguing.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2014)

It's kind of grown out of the snow warden and freshview schemes.

I like the idea of streets having a voice and getting things done.

Of course some will think it has Nazi overtones - blockleiter!

Or that it's big society bollox, allowing the state to retreat and pass the buck.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Of course some will think it has Nazi overtones - blockleiter!



Whereas that's what attracted you?


----------



## steeeve (Oct 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Strangely, when I was burgled last year I was surprised how keen they were to bring around forensics (I told them it was not worth it - they'd walked in an open door, taken a laptop and walked out) and then checking and checking again whether I needed victim counselling, updating me on "progress". In total contrast to when I was mugged directly under a CCTV camera on an alley with two more cameras (one at each end) and yet there was no follow up at all - never heard a thing. Weird.



We were burgled in North London a few years ago, as you say forensics out in force and victim support offered afterwards (he only took a camera and a old stereo as was disturbed). They got an entire palm print and all fingers off the window he forced open and tracked it down to a known local with previous for burglary, few months later I heard they'd not prosecuted due to lack of evidence. It was so inept it was almost funny.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

One frazzled fox (by Carlton mansions).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 3, 2014)

urbanspaceman said:


> Does anyone know about Lambeth's "Street Champions" initiative. I got a flyer through the letterbox recently, and followed up.



It sounds similar to the Do the Right Thing campaign that was launched today.

'cos of course everyone currently goes around Doing the Wrong Thing 

Improved local awareness and pride - yes.

Co-op Council / Big Society bollocks - no ta.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's kind of grown out of the snow warden and freshview schemes.
> 
> I like the idea of streets having a voice and getting things done.
> 
> ...


My friend put herself forward as an estate champion with l&q and was basically asked to spy, Inform of neighbors having to many visitors, keeping dangerous dogs,Sub letting and using the correct rubbish bins, She declined !


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> My friend put herself forward as an estate champion with l&q and was basically asked to spy, Inform of neighbors having to many visitors, keeping dangerous dogs,Sub letting and using the correct rubbish bins, She declined !


My neighbours have too many visitors. Where do I sign up?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2014)

editor said:


> They were busy in Coldharbour Lane on Tuesday, complete with lurking cop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should go undercover as a Squirrel or something less conspicuous. He looks a right twat lurking there.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> My neighbours have too many visitors. Where do I sign up?


Informers r us


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2014)

I for one welcome police blitzs on driving offences, and I speak as a driver. People who drive uninsured are cunts of the highest order. Fuck 'em.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

T & P said:


> I for one welcome police blitzs on driving offences, and I speak as a driver. People who drive uninsured are cunts of the highest order. Fuck 'em.


I'm certainly delighted when they stop the speeding fuckwits who hurtle dangerously down Coldharbour Lane. Motorbikers are often worst offenders.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm certainly delighted when they stop the speeding fuckwits who hurtle dangerously down Coldharbour Lane. Motorbikers are often worst offenders.



There are a lot of dangerous cyclists on Brixton Hill in rush hour as well. Jumping onto the pavement when traffic is really heavy and going so close to the back of buses there is no way that the bus driver can tell they are there


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> There are a lot of dangerous cyclists on Brixton Hill in rush hour as well. Jumping onto the pavement when traffic is really heavy and going so close to the back of buses there is no way that the bus driver can tell they are there


Them as well.


----------



## zeldarhiando (Oct 3, 2014)

The next Brixton BookJam is coming up on Monday at the Hootananny in case you'd like to come. It's FREE, features 12 great writers, including Alex Wheatle and James Benmore, and starts at 8pm. More info here: http://www.brixtonbookjam.com/readersspeakers/
Hope to see you there!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2014)

T & P said:


> I for one welcome police blitzs on driving offences, and I speak as a driver. People who drive uninsured are cunts of the highest order. Fuck 'em.



Exactly. And, strangely enough, the Brixton Buzz article does not seem to point out that the operation is, ostensibly at least, about uninsured drivers.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> It sounds similar to the Do the Right Thing campaign that was launched today.
> 
> 'cos of course everyone currently goes around Doing the Wrong Thing
> 
> ...



The name is unfortunate, but the idea of alerting people (with a map) to volunteer groups and schemes they can join seems positive


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. And, strangely enough, the Brixton Buzz article does not seem to point out that the operation is, ostensibly at least, about uninsured drivers.


Was it? My impression was that it was just a general trawl - I saw tyres being inspected too - and the presence of the speed gun suggests that catching speeding drivers was a part of the operation too.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Was it? My impression was that it was just a general trawl - I saw tyres being inspected too - and the presence of the speed gun suggests that catching speeding drivers was a part of the operation too.



Insurance evasion was what the Met claimed on Twitter. (as noted in post #37)

Brixton Buzz piece seems to mock - even trivialise - the whole exercise.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Brixton Buzz piece seems to mock - even trivialise - the whole exercise.


My eyebrow raised at the lurking copper under the tree because I thought that he was being rather strange.

I don't see much 'mocking' in the article myself and I'm sorry that you feel it lacks the gravitas you think such an exercise demands, but there you go. You can't please everyone and it wasn't intended to be a hard hitting major news piece.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> He should go undercover as a Squirrel or something less conspicuous. He looks a right twat lurking there.



he looks a right scruffy bastard too, with his shirt untucked at the back!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Insurance evasion was what the Met claimed on Twitter. (as noted in post #37)
> 
> Brixton Buzz piece seems to mock - even trivialise - the whole exercise.



So exactly how long* did* you spend sub-editing?


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2014)

At least it is refreshing that the Editor (or rather, a member of the public) was able to photograph the coppers at all. In the world we live in one could almost expect the Old Bill to spot you taking pics and demand all images are deleted from the camera, if not confiscating it altogether.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 3, 2014)

T & P said:


> At least it is refreshing that the Editor (or rather, a member of the public) was able to photograph the coppers at all. In the world we live in one could almost expect the Old Bill to spot you taking pics and demand all images are deleted from the camera, if not confiscating it altogether.



well, he was looking the other way wasn't he.  can't imagine he'd have been too happy about it!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 4, 2014)

I had no idea that i was being manipulated by people with links to a property developer who made their money buying council flats.
These Usernames are well established, organised, toxic and now easily identifiable to many.

What's wrong with banning them?   

People like me leave the Board just as we leave our council flats silenced by these right wing, free market fuckwits.
We are preyed upon.

They are "soft fascist" and they are cleaning hard.

Much as i respect you editor you are playing a game with them and some of us are unfortunate pawns; already lost to this game.
We are paying with our homes, we are being segregated, we are being excluded and evicted, we are disappearing. This Board, especially this Thread  has become the Village.

Where have all the working class people gone? Why isn't this Board attracting their attention?   

Steer the Board forward toward it might have been or sell up to spivs like Rushy and his acolytes who will never give you a moment of peace. 

Working class people in Brixton need a better voice than what is being offered here and this was the last best hope.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 4, 2014)

The Thread of Thugs.

It's mostly aging, white middle class men setting the agenda on this Thread.
A microcosm of the the mainstream media.  It feeds into the sub threads on this forum but they never venture into the Politics forum where they know they would be seriously challenged and exposed for the frauds they are.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2014)

Jesus wept.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Bookies tip October to be the driest and hottest since records began


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> Jesus wept.



That's nice for him, dear.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2014)

Try hard.


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2014)

T & P said:


>


Maybe the hot dry bit will start tomorrow.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Maybe the hot dry bit will start tomorrow.


It's actually blue skies right now. Wet, windy and grim when I posted my displeasure earlier. To be fair we've had an exceptionally pleasant September. I just don't want it to end.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2014)

For planning aficionados the FT today had an article about the wartime Abercrombie plan for London's post-war reconstruction.
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/97afa1b2-...2014104/nbe/ArtsLeisure/product#axzz3F7K8QeLb]
The bit that particularly grabbed me was the 1943 map labelled "The B Ring Road" Therein lies seeds of the post-war blight of Coldharbour Lane, the demolition of Somerleyton Road, Geneva Road, Sussex Road and similar blight in Camberwell. The plus side may be the use of much local housing stock for short-life etc and the striking design of Southwyck House.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2014)

The Electric Ave pop up loo hadn't popped up today around 8pm.


----------



## han (Oct 5, 2014)

Maybe someone's done a really heavy log in it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone know how to get rid of the 'upcoming events' banner at the top of the page? Can't see an option in settings


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the 'upcoming events' banner at the top of the page? Can't see an option in settings


This appears to have nothing to do with Brixton and I don't see any event 'banners' on this page.  I suggest you start a thread  in the feedback forum and explain yourself a little more clearly.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, how dare you ask for assistance in the wrong forum!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2014)

I have it too but only on Brixton forum thread menu page . Under "post new thread"  button. Above page numbers.  A full page width  box saying "upcoming events for next 0 days" and currently listing Lambeth Open.

Visited Brixton East and Warrior studios yesterday on CHL as part of the open. Brixton East is a wonderful building. Worth a visit to gawp at the roof alone . I was not blown away by the art on show. Loved a lot of the work in Warrior Studios arches though.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Visited Brixton East and Warrior studios yesterday on CHL as part of the open. Brixton East is a wonderful building. Worth a visit to gawp at the roof alone . I was not blown away by the art on show. Loved a lot of the work in Warrior Studios arches though.


Brixton East is indeed a splendid place and much kudos goes to the owners for opening it up to the community.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2014)

I overheard a couple and two parents discussing the layout for what sounded like an impressive  wedding reception there.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I overheard a couple and two parents discussing the layout for what sounded like an impressive  wedding reception there.


They've been doing quite a few wedding receptions, I think. Good luck to them, they deserve to get something back on all the work they've put in.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful advice. I'll be sure to... no wait, I can't be bothered


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 5, 2014)

han said:


> Maybe someone's done a really heavy log in it.



I'm not sure I'd have wanted to witness that... seeing as how they are urinals......! 

I'll get onto my contact in LBL to see when it's going to get popped up again


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 5, 2014)

Crown and Anchor shut due to power failure
but the lights are on in the rooms upstairs


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Crown and Anchor shut due to power failure
> but the lights are on in the rooms upstairs


probably a different circuit.  They are in my house


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> probably a different circuit.  They are in my house



mine too but wouldn't that be a blown fuse rather than power failure


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> mine too but wouldn't that be a blown fuse rather than power failure


Could be a whole variety of things rather than a fuse- I guess if they don't know it's easier not to go into details


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> For planning aficionados the FT today had an article about the wartime Abercrombie plan for London's post-war reconstruction.


If you've got 25 minutes to spend, here's the man himself to explain it.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2014)

New art/cafe on Atlantic Road. 













http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...rt-nouveau-gallerycafe-atlantic-road-brixton/


----------



## peterkro (Oct 6, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> mine too but wouldn't that be a blown fuse rather than power failure


A building that size probably has a three phase supply,dropping one phase would cause an outage for some circuits but not others.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2014)

editor said:


> New art/cafe on Atlantic Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was that before?...has that shopfront with curved glass always been there?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What was that before?...has that shopfront with curved glass always been there?


It's been a range of different shops recently, but the lovely shop front was previously hidden under all this:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-scenes-rasta-van-mr-biggs-truck-graffiti-and-grosvenor-banjos/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2014)

Ah, I remember the Mr Biggs shop.

Nice that they've revealed the shopfront.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2014)

The woman who owns the lease told me ages ago that she was going to open an Eritrean restaurant, which has obviously yet to happen. Maybe pop-ups are more lucrative?

It looks like the old clothes shop on Atlantic Rd, Omahe Ohene (iirc), is going to be some kind of food place. Has anyone tried Cafe Parissi yet which is open now?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 6, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the 'upcoming events' banner at the top of the page? Can't see an option in settings


Did you manage to work out how to get rid of this?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The woman who owns the lease told me ages ago that she was going to open an Eritrean restaurant, which has obviously yet to happen. Maybe pop-ups are more lucrative?
> 
> It looks like the old clothes shop on Atlantic Rd, Omahe Ohene (iirc), is going to be some kind of food place. Has anyone tried Cafe Parissi yet which is open now?



Parissi seems to be having the dreaded 'soft opening' for the last week. 
They seem to have won some sort of enterprise award...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2014)

Planning permission has been granted for change of use at the rear of Bradys/Wahaca for the boxpark cum market thingy.  One of the conditions is A1 use only so it won't be food etc and it's not allowed to open after 7pm.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Did you manage to work out how to get rid of this?


Lazy Lama is on holiday, and will fix it when he gets back.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 6, 2014)

I now truly believe everything is crap.



It's like watching your Dad dance.


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear... 

Hats and thick framed hipster glasses. This video is practically Urbanbait.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2014)

Pinggoombah said:


> It's like watching your Dad dance.


TBF there are a few good movers in there but I am not a big fan of the music
the northern soul tune that "inspired" pharrell is far superior


----------



## Rushy (Oct 6, 2014)

Pinggoombah said:


> I now truly believe everything is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like watching your Dad dance.



Hahahaha! I enjoyed it and cringed in equal measure.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone had a modern, innovative, interactive and fresh bespoke cocktail recently?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyone had a modern, innovative, interactive and fresh bespoke cocktail recently?



Add cheap to that list:

http://www.londoncocktailweek.com/


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone had a pint made from locally sourced barley malted just two miles from the brewery; water from the chalk wells sunk deep beneath Bury St Edmunds; hops from Kent and Worcestershire; and yeast strains descended from those used by our founder in 1799, each with its own individual flavour, aroma, colour and characteristics? 

It’s just the objectification of food and drink. It’s really nothing to do with Brixton other than there are a few cocktail bars to add to the ones that have always been here.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Away from the cocktails and onto more interesting stuff: Lambeth to get rid of Lambeth Living - now whats all that about....

http://www.brixtonblog.com/breaking...g-in-the-borough-and-end-lambeth-living/25101


----------



## Rushy (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a cocktail after dinner on Sunday night. It was very nice, thank you for asking.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 7, 2014)

And here's the Brixton buzz article: 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...tion_types=news.publishes&fb_ref=pub-standard


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 7, 2014)

Loughborough Road can now boast it's own vintage collectible market
the jerk pan man has diversified and is selling a range of pre-loved goods


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Away from the cocktails and onto more interesting stuff: Lambeth to get rid of Lambeth Living - now whats all that about....
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/breaking...g-in-the-borough-and-end-lambeth-living/25101



Interesting, as they'd just sent out their annual tenants surveys. 

I'm assuming they'll set up a new body or subsume it into Lambeth and then TUPE the staff over?


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> And here's the Brixton buzz article:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...tion_types=news.publishes&fb_ref=pub-standard


Disappointingly sensationalist headline, there. 'Decent Homes' funding no longer exists, which was the reason the ALMO was set up in the first place.

Lambeth Unison have long been campaigning to get the service taken back in-house.


----------



## passivejoe (Oct 7, 2014)

Pinggoombah said:


> I now truly believe everything is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like watching your Dad dance.





Blimey. Can't blame the Hustlebucks guys from trying but that girl with the long hair and glasses (Fairground Attraction style) dancing on the tube stairs is truly irritating. Really really irritating. 

Not even sure why I find her so infuriating.... perhaps I'm just jealous of her confidence to twat around in such ridiculous clothes.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2014)

For me it was the hipster thick frame glasses and the hat.

ETA: never mind, just realised we're talking about different irritating girls.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2014)

Young people, eh. Look at them, in their clothes, having fun. Moan, etc.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2014)

I still haven't stopped shaking my fist at the sky.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Young people, eh. Look at them, in their clothes, having fun. Moan, etc.



And for volunteering to be in a project to promote a young person led company which aims to get young people the skills to get jobs, and therefore subjecting themselves to ridicule on the internet etc. etczzzz.


----------



## passivejoe (Oct 7, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> And for volunteering to be in a project to promote a young person led company which aims to get young people the skills to get jobs, and therefore subjecting themselves to ridicule on the internet etc. etczzzz.



A worthy cause does not make it less irritating.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2014)

No, I didn't say it did; it's just a meme.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Disappointingly sensationalist headline, there. 'Decent Homes' funding no longer exists, which was the reason the ALMO was set up in the first place.
> 
> Lambeth Unison have long been campaigning to get the service taken back in-house.


 
Do you know if Lambeth will be taking all Council housing back inhouse? The other ALMO was URH ( United Residents Housing).

Some Council tenants saw the ALMO as a New Labour idea. First step towards privatisation of Council housing.

I had heard that LL was improving. One Council tenant told me even though they opposed ALMO it would cause more disruption to abolish it.

If Council are taking it back inhouse it would be a political decision by the Labour group.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2014)

I think URH has already been dissolved and absorbed into LL.

The ALMO was New Labour and it was the Tories who stopped the way that funding was allocated.

Departments like HR, IT etc are duplicated in Lambeth Living so jobs will go when the service gets absorbed back into the Council.

If truth be told it will also probably be used as an excuse to cut the size of certain other departments.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 7, 2014)

Pinggoombah said:


> I now truly believe everything is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like watching your Dad dance.





Too bad they didn't get a few of the Foxtons lot involved, would have been an Urban Full House


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2014)

I knew the station was getting busier but this poor commuter has been waiting 2 days for a train


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2014)

I failed to fix a puncture on the bike last night, so had the joy of a tube commute this morning. Won't be doing that again soon. 

Staff were saying there had been a 'customer incident' rather than general overcrowding.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I failed to fix a puncture on the bike last night, so had the joy of a tube commute this morning. Won't be doing that again soon.
> 
> Staff were saying there had been a 'customer incident' rather than general overcrowding.


Someone fell down the stairs, I heard.

ETA - escalator, not stairs.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Grayson Perry's take on gentrification


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 8, 2014)

Lambeth Living has to go. From almost everyone's POV it simply creates an additional layer of complication when trying to get anything done. Staff both there and in Lambeth have never quite been able to get to grips with what its role actually is. The only people it helps are those who find it handy to have an additional body involved in housing so that it is easier to evade responsibility.

One of the biggest problems is that Lambeth has a good number of Tenants/Residents managed estates. These are effectively in direct competition with Lambeth Living. However they also have to work via LL in many cases, putting those estates in the position where LL have a vested interest in failing to do things. The whole system is silly.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Someone fell down the stairs, I heard.
> 
> ETA - escalator, not stairs.


OMG that brings back memories for me.  About 2yrs ago I fell down the escalator at City Thameslink.  Bloody thing was going really fast for some reason.   It's psychologically damaged me for life.
I am no longer able to use the underground unless it has a lift.   I did try once after it happened.  But I found myself a blubbering wreck,  stuck at the top of the escalators.  A lovely staff member had me hold his hand tight and took me down.  But,  to this day I still can't use the underground.
Makes life bloody hard,  but what can I do......


----------



## technical (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah when I went through about 9.20 they were restricting entrance to the station, and there was a medical person treating someone prone at the bottom of the middle escalator


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG that brings back memories for me.  About 2yrs ago I fell down the escalator at City Thameslink.  Bloody thing was going really fast for some reason.   It's psychologically damaged me for life.
> I am no longer able to use the underground unless it has a lift.   I did try once after it happened.  But I found myself a blubbering wreck,  stuck at the top of the escalators.  A lovely staff member had me hold his hand tight and took me down.  But,  to this day I still can't use the underground.
> Makes life bloody hard,  but what can I do......


 Crikey.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Crikey.



Horrid.. I have an absolute phobia of non moving escalators. I wonder if something happened when I was a child as I cannot walk down them. I literally break into a cold sweat and get all shaky..


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2014)

I fell down the escalator at city thameslink about three years ago. Broken ribs, concussion, whole nine yards. I still use escalators fine, and city thameslink on my way into the office most days. But I do go to work in flats now, never ever commute in heels


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2014)

I had to perform emergency first aid on a bloke who fell down the escalator at Oxford Circus once. He was in a right old state


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I had to perform emergency first aid on a bloke who fell down the escalator at Oxford Circus once. He was in a right old state


Was he wearing heels?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2014)

Brixton East photos: 











Loved Winston's work:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...t-to-brixton-east-on-barrington-road-brixton/


----------



## boohoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Onket - when you organising the next brixton drinks?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I knew the station was getting busier but this poor commuter has been waiting 2 days for a train
> 
> View attachment 62135



they don;t know they're born, do they, new brixton types.

where were they during the interminable escalator repairs, the years without a lift.  where were they when that bloke with the cross tattooed on his face lived in the station and stared at you until you gave him some money?  

probably at fucking primary school, the cunts.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> they don;t know they're born, do they, new brixton types.
> 
> where were they during the interminable escalator repairs, the years without a lift.  where were they when that bloke with the cross tattooed on his face lived in the station and stared at you until you gave him some money?
> 
> probably at fucking primary school, the cunts.


It doesn't seem that long ago when entering that station always involved swerving past teams of unofficial travelcard resellers. Mind you, their cut price deals came in handy on more than a few occasions.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 8, 2014)

Travelcard? Travelcard, mate?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2014)

Brixton tube back in the day.


----------



## haushoch (Oct 8, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG that brings back memories for me.  About 2yrs ago I fell down the escalator at City Thameslink.  Bloody thing was going really fast for some reason.   It's psychologically damaged me for life.
> I am no longer able to use the underground unless it has a lift.   I did try once after it happened.  But I found myself a blubbering wreck,  stuck at the top of the escalators.  A lovely staff member had me hold his hand tight and took me down.  But,  to this day I still can't use the underground.
> Makes life bloody hard,  but what can I do......



Your post made me remember this article:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2006/dec/04/transport.health

The author writes about her absolute fear of using escalators and how in the end she couldn't use them anymore at all, until she went to see a hypnotherapist.  Maybe that would help you too?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket - when you organising the next brixton drinks?


Free drinks for those who arrive at 17.01 and 23 seconds.


----------



## Smick (Oct 8, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Horrid.. I have an absolute phobia of non moving escalators. I wonder if something happened when I was a child as I cannot walk down them. I literally break into a cold sweat and get all shaky..


One time I was out with a friend and, without thinking, pulled the hand rail on an escalator backwards, causing it to stop working. My friend got very shaken and we walked down the escalator and he had to sit down for a few minutes. The escalator stopping made him think he was going to faint. As a result,I think his body prepared for an impact.

I'm often very intolerant of people who are uncomfortable wit escalators,I have to admit. Those who pause for a second before making a deliberate step on to one step. I wouldn't say anything but it annoys me when I am caught behind one.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Was he wearing heels?


It was fancy dress officer,honest


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2014)

My step dad's first guide dog got his paw caught in the escalator at Victoria station, he refused to be carried on them and was a big dog. Was horrible really messed his leg up and was quite shocking for everyone around apparently. He recovered fully though but was off work for a bit 

He also walked my step dad on to the tracks at Victoria on another occasion and got retired shortly afterwards.


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2014)

Dan U said:


> He also walked my step dad on to the tracks at Victoria on another occasion and got retired shortly afterwards.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket - when you organising the next brixton drinks?





Dan U said:


> Free drinks for those who arrive at 17.01 and 23 seconds.



Sounds like Dan U is on the ball, and buying.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2014)

Manter said:


>


Yeah, But also  with the benefit of time passing.


----------



## technical (Oct 8, 2014)

I arrived in London as a fresh faced know it all in September 1985

Got pissed with a mate in town about a week later

Jumped on the escalator hand rail at Leicester Square thinking I'd accompany my friend sitting down - ended up gathering pace and colliding with the diamond shape emergency stop thingy at the bottom 

Didn't do that again


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 8, 2014)

Dan U said:


> My step dad's first guide dog got his paw caught in the escalator at Victoria station, he refused to be carried on them and was a big dog. Was horrible really messed his leg up and was quite shocking for everyone around apparently. He recovered fully though but was off work for a bit
> 
> He also walked my step dad on to the tracks at Victoria on another occasion and got retired shortly afterwards.


Why was he retired "shortly afterwards" and not immediately? He sounds like a fuck up of a guide dog and should have been delt with by HR before it got as far as it did


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2014)

technical said:


> I arrived in London as a fresh faced know it all in September 1985
> 
> Got pissed with a mate in town about a week later
> 
> ...



Sliding down the escalator rail at Stockwell at high speed, my puffer jacket caught on a screw, ripped open and my descent was cloaked in a cloud of downy feathers. Lesson learnt.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2014)

*competitive escalator stories*

Once I stumbled slightly stepping off an escalator at Green Park. It was ok though, I caught my balance and I don't think anyone noticed.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 9, 2014)

Huge delays on buses on brixton hill this morning. Bus board saying 30 minute delays due to a broken down car


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 9, 2014)

Outside M&S - with two police cars and random police stopping the street - no idea why it was that serious an issue.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2014)

Has the Veranda bar reopened yet? Their website says no.

 

http://veranda-london.com/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Huge delays on buses on brixton hill this morning. Bus board saying 30 minute delays due to a broken down car


Bus board?


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 9, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Huge delays on buses on brixton hill this morning. Bus board saying 30 minute delays due to a broken down car



I walked past it this morning. Some berk was changing a flat on the double red lines outside M&S


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Bus board?



the digital display that tells you when buses are due


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> I walked past it this morning. Some berk was changing a flat on the double red lines outside M&S


I expect he didn't have a huge amount of choice.


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I expect he didn't have a huge amount of choice.



The amount of drivers I see driving with a flat might contradict that.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Has the Veranda bar reopened yet? Their website says no.
> View attachment 62185
> http://veranda-london.com/


Talking of which how is the BID (Business Improvement District) coming on?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Has the Veranda bar reopened yet? Their website says no.
> 
> View attachment 62185
> 
> http://veranda-london.com/


Nope. Much to the delight of people on Porden Road.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> The amount of drivers I see driving with a flat might contradict that.


Idiots don't count.


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Idiots don't count.



Yes, there are a fair few of those, it's true


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> The amount of drivers I see driving with a flat might contradict that.


Spectacularly bad for your car


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I expect he didn't have a huge amount of choice.



Push the car round the corner? What time was the broken down car? Traffic was backed all the way up the hill but as soon as we got through the lights at Brixton it totally cleared


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 9, 2014)

The bonnet and boot were also open when I passed. 

I couldn't work out why a broken down car would merit 2-3 police vehicles and then some other high vis polis unless they were part of the ongoing traffic light monitoring. 

I then stopped at Brixton Cycles which was as awesome as ever.


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 9, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG that brings back memories for me.  About 2yrs ago I fell down the escalator at City Thameslink.  Bloody thing was going really fast for some reason.   It's psychologically damaged me for life.


Sorry to hear that. 

Last month two people separately fell down an up escalator while standing in front of me within the space of a week. The first one was a late-middle-aged woman at Brixton who was struggling to keep control of a pair of oversized suitcases which she hadn't gotten on with her correctly. I could see that it was going wrong and managed to slam the stop button nearest to me just as she went over sideways. Thankfully she'd only rolled down one step before someone managed to grab her and no real harm seemed to have been done. 

A few days later I was going up at Tottenham Court Road late on a Friday night and noticed that the guy in front a few steps up was so pissed that he could barely hold onto the handrail. He started crumpling slowly and I realised that he was going to fall, and probably right on me. There was no stop button in arm's reach so I howled "Hit the stop button! Hit the stop button!" to the only other people nearby, down at the bottom. Then he fell on me. I had thrown my hands up to try and block him but he just rolled into and around me and I couldn't grab him strongly enough to make any difference. Someone hit the stop a moment later; he'd also managed to fall onto his hands and knees and claw himself to a halt a couple of steps down. With other strangers I rushed down to help him but he'd already started picking himself up and was apparently only concerned with rescuing the coins that had fallen out of his pocket.

It was bizarre seeing these (thankfully minor) incidents within days of each other after an entire lifetime spent using the escalators and never witnessing an accident. But even though the statistics say I shouldn't worry, I've now spent the last few weeks feeling anxious every time I get onto an up escalator - not for my own safety but because I don't want to see it happen again.


----------



## technical (Oct 9, 2014)

There was also a problem with a lorry trying to turn left from Brixton Hill onto Upper Tulse Hill but couldn't because of parked cars on both sides (double yellow lines have been obscured on one side). 

It was taking up both lanes southbound, so everything going up the hill behind it was stationary at 9am.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 9, 2014)

haushoch said:


> Your post made me remember this article:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2006/dec/04/transport.health
> 
> The author writes about her absolute fear of using escalators and how in the end she couldn't use them anymore at all, until she went to see a hypnotherapist.  Maybe that would help you too?



Wow!!  A lot of how she feels is like how I feel.  Her description of standing at the top of the escalator trying to will herself to step onto it is a feeling I know so well.  I've never thought about a hypnotherapist before.  Maybe I should.  Thanks for that.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's a film shot around Brixton that's, err, a little bit different.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2014)

And here's another.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a film shot around Brixton that's, err, a little bit different.



Erh!!!  strange.  Anyone fancy some Brain Crumble?  lol


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Push the car round the corner?


Weight? I dunno.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2014)

http://brixtontopcats.org/home-openers-free-entry/

Free tickets to the Topcats this Sunday.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Why was he retired "shortly afterwards" and not immediately? He sounds like a fuck up of a guide dog and should have been delt with by HR before it got as far as it did



affection really. it was quite a number of years ago now but they come and reassess periodically and iirc he failed his next MOT. Kept on as the family pet for a while but he couldn't cope with the new dog and was retired elsewhere.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Sounds like Dan U is on the ball, and buying.



So you don't want to organise drinks? Who else organised before?


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So you don't want to organise drinks? Who else organised before?


I'm not sure when I'll be around, tbh.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2014)

The first Xmas tree retailer has set up shop!







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/the-first-christmas-trees-go-on-sale-in-brixton/


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2014)

^ Seems legit.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Talking of which how is the BID (Business Improvement District) coming on?


Generally pissing off people who voted against it, or didn't even know what it was about, with their threatening demand letters for payment. Oh and holding meetings in trading hours, so excluding a lot those affected.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 10, 2014)

Lidl have their xmas stuff in, so if I can get a tree now as well then I'm tempted just to have Christmas next week and get it over and bloody done with for another year.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone know why Morley's is under wraps and scaffolding again?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Anyone know why Morley's is under wraps and scaffolding again?



There were people working up on the roof yesterday.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Lidl have their xmas stuff in, so if I can get a tree now as well then I'm tempted just to have Christmas next week and get it over and bloody done with for another year.


A pity they started to treat their Gluwein (Mulled Wine) as almost a premium product - £4.99/litre bottle. 
Used to be £1.99 not so long ago - the poor man's "Bucky"


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 10, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Lidl have their xmas stuff in, so if I can get a tree now as well then I'm tempted just to have Christmas next week and get it over and bloody done with for another year.


I noticed the same in Morley's today,Tree's and tinsel galore upstairs whilst downstairs they are still trying to get rid of there summer stock.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> A pity they started to treat their Gluwein (Mulled Wine) as almost a premium product - £4.99/litre bottle.
> Used to be £1.99 not so long ago - the poor man's "Bucky"



It's all about £25.99 Bordeaux in there now, darling!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's all about £25.99 Bordeaux in there now, darling!


Is the wine any good?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 10, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the wine any good?



Bought a fair few of the £5-£8 bottles in that promotion. Very good at the price.

Not much value in the more costly stuff.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the wine any good?


If they still have it there was a Tarragona special reserve for about £5 which I liked, and also their cheaper French wines were OK. Can't comment on the £25 Bordeaux - that's above my pay grade. Also generally I prefer beer to wine, so maybe that also calls my judgement into question.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 11, 2014)

This covers various issue's on town planning.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a really fantastic night in the Albert tonight. A real old school of poetry, performance and music, with a mixed crowd. Great stuff.


----------



## Smick (Oct 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> If they still have it there was a Tarragona special reserve for about £5 which I liked, and also their cheaper French wines were OK. Can't comment on the £25 Bordeaux - that's above my pay grade. Also generally I prefer beer to wine, so maybe that also calls my judgement into question.


They have a decent beer called Perlenbacher. 4.9%, 6 330ml bottles for £4.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> They have a decent beer called Perlenbacher. 4.9%, 6 330ml bottles for £4.


Not as cheap, but still very good value IMHO they had "Sneck Lifter" on special this weekend @ £1.25/500ml
72p cheaper than Tescos (if Tescos had it).


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2014)

£1.25 per 500ml isn't a particularly good deal for booze, is it?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> £1.25 per 500ml isn't a particularly good deal for booze, is it?


Pretty good for bottle ale. In this case a bottle with about 80% customer satisfaction on Ratebeer.com
Lidl do canned Lager for 75p - 95p depending on strenght & quality. Oh and Radler (shandy) at 49p.
Where have you seen cheaper/better?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2014)

Fair point if it's ale. For some reason I presumed it was lager, which is generally cheaper in cans and certainly less than £1.25 per can.

It's a shame ale is so fashionable.  Morrisons ASDA & Tesco all offer 3 for a fiver as if it's a good deal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> £1.25 per 500ml isn't a particularly good deal for booze, is it?



It's good for a bottle-conditioned real ale that isn't made by one of the big brewing conglomerates, especially when you factor in the extra work that bottling a beer to condition in the bottle needs. 
It's not a *cheap* price, agreed, but it's affordable if you're drinking to enjoy the flavour, rather than to get smashed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Pretty good for bottle ale. In this case a bottle with about 80% customer satisfaction on Ratebeer.com
> Lidl do canned Lager for 75p - 95p depending on strenght & quality. Oh and Radler (shandy) at 49p.
> Where have you seen cheaper/better?



Radler isn't quite shandy as we'd understand it, it's low-strength (2-2.5%) beer, often with lemon (rather than lemonade) added. Great as a thirst-quencher on a hot day, and more boozy than "Top Deck".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fair point if it's ale. For some reason I presumed it was lager, which is generally cheaper in cans and certainly less than £1.25 per can.
> 
> It's a shame ale is so fashionable.  Morrisons ASDA & Tesco all offer 3 for a fiver as if it's a good deal.



A bit naughty, as they're only about 15-20p south of what you'd pay in an independent offie.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2014)

Went into Market House on Saturday night. I'd forgotten how big the upstairs space is.
Not my scene though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A bit naughty, as they're only about 15-20p south of what you'd pay in an independent offie.


That's why I said "as if it's a good deal".


----------



## se5 (Oct 13, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Pretty good for bottle ale. In this case a bottle with about 80% customer satisfaction on Ratebeer.com
> Lidl do canned Lager for 75p - 95p depending on strenght & quality. Oh and Radler (shandy) at 49p.
> Where have you seen cheaper/better?



Morrisons Camberwell fairly regularly do bottled real ales for £1 a 500ml bottle - usually Greene King: IPA etc and others such as Shepherd Neame Spitfire often for £1.25, the offers seem to come and go quite quickly though and probably wouldnt be available in the Acre Lane local


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 13, 2014)

CH1 said:


> they had "Sneck Lifter" on special this weekend @ £1.25/500ml


Ah the wife loves that beer, and that is a good price (when you can find it) better see if I can get her a bottle or two


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2014)

The Open Decks night that was at Mango will be at the Market House on the 6th November


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> The Open Decks night that was at Mango will be at the Market House on the 6th November


If you know the people doing it maybe you could suggest that they add it to the B Buzz listings?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2014)

There's some well noisy rail maintenance work going on along Coldharbour Lane right now.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone got any updates about the outcome of the Fujiyama 'bosses pocketing all staff tips' situation?


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2014)

They've been doing that for about 15 years, editor.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2014)

What happened on Somers Road/Brixton Hill? Lots of police & tape


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyone got any updates about the outcome of the Fujiyama 'bosses pocketing all staff tips' situation?



The manager there got very arsey when i left 15% cash and deleted the 'service charge' from the bill. Felt a bit shit as i think i put the waitress in an uncomfortable position. The manager came out to question why i was doing that.

An ex of mine worked there. Fucking awful management apparently.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 15, 2014)

Taped-off crime scene at the top of Brixton Hill this morning. Anyone know about it?


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 15, 2014)

wiskey said:


> What happened on Somers Road/Brixton Hill? Lots of police & tape



Beat me to it!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 15, 2014)

Two very bored looking plods still posted there, was all clear very late last night when I came home. Somers road is a bit dodge late at night, very badly lit, cars always getting broken into, used condoms on the pavement all the time. I never feel safe walking on the pavement at night, always walk in the middle of the road


----------



## leanderman (Oct 15, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Taped-off crime scene at the top of Brixton Hill this morning. Anyone know about it?



Probably a mugging by the same gang whose pictures we passed to police and which they didn't bother to look at.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

han said:


> They've been doing that for about 15 years, editor.


But there wasn't there some kind of blow up over this a while back?


----------



## steeeve (Oct 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Probably a mugging by the same gang whose pictures we passed to police and which they didn't bother to look at.



an officer came round last week inquiring if we'd seen anything with regards to the muggings. Unfortunately I didn't answer the door so couldn't point them in the direction of the footage they already possess


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 15, 2014)

Big police presence around Maz Roach Park: St John Cres / Wiltshire, ambulance, paramedics, roads closed. From about 1.15.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Probably a mugging by the same gang whose pictures we passed to police and which they didn't bother to look at.


 Was it this http://content.met.police.uk/Appeal...27102184/1257246745782?scope_id=1257246764163 ? the police just tweeted it.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 15, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Was it this http://content.met.police.uk/Appeal...27102184/1257246745782?scope_id=1257246764163 ? the police just tweeted it.



Ha! 'Action' at last. 

Have had a written apology as well.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2014)

What planet is Lord Freud on? I get paid £1.33 per hour at 336 Brixton Road. If they ever call me in to the Jobcentre I'll tell them to order me a rise!


----------



## dbs1fan (Oct 15, 2014)

Been told that Gyosa on Coldharbour Lane will close soon. Boo!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Been told that Gyosa on Coldharbour Lane will close soon. Boo!


It does seem to have been struggling a bit. Shame.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2014)

I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 15, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!



Just like the good old days!


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2014)

Really?! Who?! Name and shame!


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!


How times change, eh [emoji2]


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!


Terrible! The shame! Off with their heads!


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll certainly be going there.  I  don't really see what the problem is.


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2014)

You're clearly not getting the irony of these comments.


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2014)

Or maybe you're bullshitting too!


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2014)

I got boohoo's, as it was clearly OTT.

So there.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2014)

han said:


> Really?! Who?! Name and shame!


Well one of them lives in Clapham, so what do you expect?   The other three should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2014)

i think we need to divide the Brixton chitter chatter thread into those who gentrify and those who don't.  (Probably hugely reduce the number of pointless arguments!)


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 15, 2014)

The only reason I keep coming back here is for the pointless arguments


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think there's any who haven't taken part in gentrification in some way. 

Perhaps we could split it into those who have had an active role, and those who have had a lesser role.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> The only reason I keep coming back here is for the pointless arguments


Fuck off.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!


Not me!


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn you, you quoted me before I edited in the jokey smiley


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 15, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Been told that Gyosa on Coldharbour Lane will close soon. Boo!


In all my years in Brixton I was never tempted in. I hate those hybrid type restaurants. No way they can do such diverse cuisines equally well. It most likely they will do both badly.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Well one of them lives in Clapham, so what do you expect?   The other three should be ashamed of themselves.



One of them was me and the entire meal was free so I have nothing to be ashamed of quite frankly 

fyi it wasn't the opening night tonight - it was practice run for friends and neighbours, hence our invite   Official opening is tomorrow.  And food was very good if a little slow.  But that's why you do a practice run before opening.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> One of them was me and the entire meal was free so I have nothing to be ashamed of quite frankly


Oh, if it's free that changes _everything _


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you know what, I've had a fucking shit few weeks and I really don't have the energy to justify myself to anyone. And I'd frankly prefer if my friends didn't cross reference my life from other bits of the Internet for the lulz. Because sometimes it's not funny.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Do you know what, I've had a fucking shit few weeks and I really don't have the energy to justify myself to anyone. And I'd frankly prefer if my friends didn't cross reference my life from other bits of the Internet for the lulz. Because sometimes it's not funny.


Welcome to my world


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Do you know what, I've had a fucking shit few weeks and I really don't have the energy to justify myself to anyone.


Fuck justifying yourself to anyone, however things are going. Hope you had a good night.

I'm looking forward to trying Wahaca. I had great food at the original restaurant years ago. I have heard poor reports of their service across the chain which it seems you also experienced tonight. I hope it was first night stuff for the Brixton branch and not something that has become the norm for a Wahaca restaurant.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Fuck justifying yourself to anyone, however things are going. Hope you had a good night.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying Wahaca. I had great food at the original restaurant years ago. I have heard poor reports of their service across the chain which it seems you also experienced tonight. I hope it was first night stuff for the Brixton branch and not something that has become the norm for a Wahaca restaurant.


^^This.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 16, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I see from Facebook that a number of Urbanites are at the opening night of Wahaca!



Busted!


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Fuck justifying yourself to anyone, however things are going. Hope you had a good night.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying Wahaca. I had great food at the original restaurant years ago. I have heard poor reports of their service across the chain which it seems you also experienced tonight. I hope it was first night stuff for the Brixton branch and not something that has become the norm for a Wahaca restaurant.


This. 
 Ms T and I (and Boohoo no doubt) were joking. We were taking the piss out of the smug attitudes that are prevalent on this forum towards people who like going to nice restaurants. 

I'm sorry you didn't realise that - that's why I put winkys in, to make it obvious I was joking!


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh. You did realise we were joking. Sorry to piss you off. X


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2014)

I was just jealous because I was at work.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Though no fan of spicy food, I'm going to try to visit Wahaca lunchtime.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Though no fan of spicy food, I'm going to try to visit Wahaca lunchtime.



Well you'll be fine at Wahaca!


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2014)

It's that pain in the arse Thomasine who owns it that I don't like.

I remember she did a tv show about living in the wild. Of course they could find no food in the English forests, but they did find a load of plate fungus attached to a tree, declared it to be wonderful stuff, drove to a shop in the Land Rover and swopped it for a load of produce.

So there you go. To subsist in the wild, you just need a load of shit which you have scraped off a tree, a shop, a camera crew to make the shopkeeper treat you differently to other people looking to sell absolutely fuck all to him, and maybe a Land Rover.

Hey Presto, £40 worth of eggs, bacon, cheese.

Anyone can do it.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> It's that pain in the arse Thomasine who owns it that I don't like.
> 
> I remember she did a tv show about living in the wild. Of course they could find no food in the English forests, but they did find a load of plate fungus attached to a tree, declared it to be wonderful stuff, drove to a shop in the Land Rover and swopped it for a load of produce.
> 
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> In all my years in Brixton I was never tempted in. I hate those hybrid type restaurants. No way they can do such diverse cuisines equally well. It most likely they will do both badly.


I used to get lunch there sometimes 15 years ago when it was called Noodle House and it was quite good. I ate there in its new form as Gyoza once a couple of years back and was pretty underwhelmed.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Though no fan of spicy food, I'm going to try to visit Wahaca lunchtime.



Surprisingly busy already. And they look like real customers. 

And there's someone in here who looks posh enough to be a Thomasina.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Google images reveal that it is she.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2014)

Not surprising that she's there on their opening day.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Staff on minimum wage. And waiters get three per cent of each bill. Less if people don't tip.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Staff on minimum wage. And waiters get three per cent of each bill. Less if people don't tip.


Really? That's shit.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Staff on minimum wage. And waiters get three per cent of each bill. Less if people don't tip.



Does the bill include the *optional* 12.5% service charge?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

'Optional' service charge added to tables of 5+.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Not surprising that she's there on their opening day.


 
who'd have thunk it.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 16, 2014)

3% pre or post tip?


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Google images reveal that it is she.


Go round to Brockwell, pick up some mushrooms and ask her to swap them for a burrito.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> who'd have thunk it.



Jeez - I wasn't claiming it was astonishing that she was there! Merely pointing it out.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

The thing that pisses me off is that you (sadly) expect big enormo-businesses to pay the staff the bare legal minimum because that's the kind of fuckers they are - and as a result no-one particularly celebrates them.

But if you're a kooky/trendy/street food/hip/pop-up/artisan whateverthefuck doing exactly the same, they'll be no shortage of enthusiastic articles spreading the foodie/cocktail love.

*Yes, it's not a fully formed argument. It's just a gut feeling rant. I'll work on it.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> 3% pre or post tip?



Dunno. It's a very complicated system which I'm too dumb to understand.

Cash tips make only a minor difference.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> 'Optional' service charge added to tables of 5+.


What did you eat? Was it good?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> What did you eat? Was it good?



It was ok. This 

And this


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Which looked like this: 

And this:


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It was ok. This View attachment 62509
> 
> And this
> 
> View attachment 62510


Seems reasonable on the price front and plenty to choose from, I might give it a go with my son and report back.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2014)

han said:


> This.
> Ms T and I (and Boohoo no doubt) were joking. We were taking the piss out of the smug attitudes that are prevalent on this forum towards people who like going to nice restaurants.


I'm not sure I agree that "smug" is a good description. I have nothing against people going to "nice" restaurants (or even going to low dives that serve food, for that matter - Brixton has a lot of food joints, ranging from the basic to the nice to the "cutting edge". The only thing I find annoying is the amount of effort that gets put into promoting the "new and exciting" end of the spectrum, over the established excellent eateries - it's almost as if newness/novelty is more important than good scran (and I suppose that for some people, it might be!).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Staff on minimum wage. And *waiters get three per cent of each bill*. Less if people don't tip.



Any idea whether the kitchen staff get a sniff?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Seems reasonable on the price front and plenty to choose from, I might give it a go with my son and report back.


Yep, the prices do look reasonably affordable, all things considered.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Any idea whether the kitchen staff get a sniff?



Yes. They do. But it seems Lady T gets the lion's share.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 16, 2014)

What about Casa Morita?

http://www.casamorita.com/

And they do the best Michaeladas (beer with lime and salt)


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep, the prices do look reasonably affordable, all things considered.



In the interests of research, I ordered the sweet potato side as well and, with a beer, it was £14.50.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. They do. But it seems Lady T gets the lion's share.



Glad to hear they get a bite of the cherry, as sometimes the kitchen staff get left out and only "front of house" benefit.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 16, 2014)

where's this?
http://instagram.com/p/uN1AyVkZJM/ 
	

[from Thomasina's twitter]


----------



## technical (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds a complicated system, and paying people minimum wage is quite frankly crap - but whats the standard MO in catering? Is this worse than normal?


----------



## ash (Oct 16, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> What about Casa Morita?
> 
> http://www.casamorita.com/
> 
> And they do the best Michaeladas (beer with lime and salt)


So that's 3 Mexican food places (I almost wrote 'eateries') in Brixton now. Not bad


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2014)

technical said:


> Sounds a complicated system, and paying people minimum wage is quite frankly crap - but whats the standard MO in catering? Is this worse than normal?



Sadly not.  Sounds like they do a bit better than the norm if they get 3% on top of the minimum wage, plus tip.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just been sent a press release telling me that a food place will be offering "modern riffs on traditional dishes."

Will they be in the key of chow?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 16, 2014)

I love the plantain tacos. (Have been to Wahaca once, handy for the Odeon / iMax at Wimbledon)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 16, 2014)

Wahacca is basically Mexican equivalent of  Wagamama or Pizza Express, right? Or am I missing something?  I probably won't go just because it doesn't really seem that inspiring, just conveyor belt production, same as a ready meal but served on a plate.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 16, 2014)

Casa Morita are certainly more "artisan" style - family owned business, some of them being actual Mexicans; it's operated by (sadly often clueless) waiting staff, though the chefs do (often) know what they're doing. I have no idea what they get paid but I certainly hope it's more than minimum wage. But their food is both more expensive  for customers (I'd say it would cost about 15 to 20% more to get full of roughly equivalent things there) and much much much more inconsistent than Wahaca is. Sometimes it's wonderful and authentic and everything a principled gentrifier could ask for. But sometimes it is frankly shoddy - the sort of "didn't you check it before it left the kitchen?" grade (nearly raw fried eggs, that sort of stuff). And its menu is also much shorter than Wahaca's. If I owned Casa Morita I'd be looking to my laurels and shaping up sharpish, because if they don't they will be pushed out of business - they sell a few bits of Mexican bric a brac, packs of tortillas, tins of cactus and so on on the side but I bet it's not enough to keep them afloat. And that would be sad.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been to Casa Morita actually, I'd forgotten about it until I read your post,  trabuquera! I thought the food was ok, nothing special, small portions and expensive for what you  got.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Wahacca is basically Mexican equivalent of  Wagamama or Pizza Express, right? Or am I missing something?  I probably won't go just because it doesn't really seem that inspiring, just conveyor belt production, same as a ready meal but served on a plate.


Yep. Another minimum wage paying corporate chain with a good eye for on-message design and garnering positive PR from unchallenging media outlets.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2014)

....who serve decent enough food at fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Sadly not.  Sounds like they do a bit better than the norm if they get 3% on top of the minimum wage, plus tip.



The 3pc is their tip.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The 3pc is their tip.


So what happens to the actual tip?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So what happens to the actual tip?



Whether paid by card or cash, the tip gets taken by the restaurant, which pays out around 3pc of the total of all the bills to waiters and presumably same percentage to kitchen staff.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Whether paid by card or cash, the tip gets taken by the restaurant, which pays out around 3pc of the total of all the bills to waiters and presumably same percentage to kitchen staff.


That's fuck all to be fair isn't it? How much would the restaurant turn over in an 8 hour shift? I have no clue but if it was £2k then all the staff divvy out 60 quid between them? So 3 waiters would get £2.50 an hour in "tips" along with the £6.50, just about taking them over LLW.

Admittedly the 2 grand turnover is picked out of thin air


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah unfortunately restaurant owners can do whatever they like with tips - including taking them all and using them to pay your minimum wage with. Cos the Government stopped short of regulating and instead issued a "code of practice" https://www.gov.uk/tips-at-work/overview


----------



## leanderman (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> That's fuck all to be fair isn't it? How much would the restaurant turn over in an 8 hour shift? I have no clue but if it was £2k then all the staff divvy out 60 quid between them? So 3 waiters would get £2.50 an hour in "tips" along with the £6.50, just about taking them over LLW.
> 
> Admittedly the 2 grand turnover is picked out of thin air



It's all wrong. I had always thought that all, or almost all, of my tip, or 'optional' service charge, went to staff.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's all wrong. I had always thought that all, or almost all, of my tip, or 'optional' service charge, went to staff.


If only. It's fucking obscene the way staff get treated in some bars/restaurants.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's all wrong. I had always thought that all, or almost all, of my tip, or 'optional' service charge, went to staff.


Even if the restaurant does give the tips to staff, they can deduct a proportion for "administering' the distribution of the tips. 

Of up to 100%.

It's always worth asking the staff where the tips go. And ask more than one person too - cos you often get very different answers in the same place.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2014)

It depends if the 3% is per person or shared between everyone.  I also wonder how much people tip when the service charge is not levied automatically.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Whether paid by card or cash, the tip gets taken by the restaurant, which pays out around 3pc of the total of all the bills to waiters and presumably same percentage to kitchen staff.


 
To be fair IF the kitchen staff are getting a cut then they're doing better than they are in most places AFAIK.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> What about Casa Morita?
> 
> http://www.casamorita.com/
> 
> And they do the best Michaeladas (beer with lime and salt)



Not a massive fan of their food however they I agree, their Michaeladas are the best i've had in London! To make them more authentic they should be dropping the 50p charge for the spice!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2014)

For some reason i thought that a service charge if added to a bill had to go to the staff.

From now on i will un-optionalise them and leave cash instead.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> For some reason i thought that a service charge if added to a bill had to go to the staff.
> 
> From now on i will un-optionalise them and leave cash instead.


Yeah the same. I am sure there was a bit of a furore a few years back over this and it was supposed to have changed but it seems not.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 17, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It depends if the 3% is per person or shared between everyone.  I also wonder how much people tip when the service charge is not levied automatically.


It's not per person. 

Regarding the service charge for groups, servers in general agree this is a good thing (if of course they fucking actually get it). Waiting on a group is a pain in the arse and often a group will leave a miserly, or no, tip.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> For some reason i thought that a service charge if added to a bill had to go to the staff.
> 
> From now on i will un-optionalise them and leave cash instead.



I have always done this but at Wahaca, at least, this makes little difference.


----------



## technical (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like if you leave cash the restaurant takes it anyway? Unless the staff trouser it sharpish although presumably that could get them in trouble


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> It's not per person.
> 
> Regarding the service charge for groups, servers in general agree this is a good thing (if of course they fucking actually get it). Waiting on a group is a pain in the arse and often a group will leave a miserly, or no, tip.



Don't most people leave a tip even if they're not in a group?  I always do, even if the service has been crap!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

For what it's worth, in all the pubs I know the staff get all the tips shared between them with the management not taking anything. 
Sadly, that rarely adds up to more than a few quid each, but every little bit counts.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Wahacca is basically Mexican equivalent of  Wagamama or Pizza Express, right? Or am I missing something?  I probably won't go just because it doesn't really seem that inspiring, just conveyor belt production, same as a ready meal but served on a plate.


Conveyor belt food is exactly how i describe Wagamama,Awful lifeless food and expensive too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> For some reason i thought that a service charge if added to a bill had to go to the staff.


I did, until I saw a feature on one of the local news programmes some time in the 1980s, where they explained that in many cases your 10%/12.5%/15% service charge went straight to the restauranteur, and wasn't passed onto staff.



> From now on i will un-optionalise them and leave cash instead.



Good for you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Yeah the same. I am sure there was a bit of a furore a few years back over this and it was supposed to have changed but it seems not.



It comes up every few years, and has been happening as long as I can remember, so from the '70s-onward at least. The last big furore was with regard to what Brixton Hatter mentions above, and just how many "hospitality" companies were using tips earned by staff to subsidise staff wages, rather than the tips being *on top of* wages, as they should be.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2014)

technical said:


> Sounds like if you leave cash the restaurant takes it anyway? Unless the staff trouser it sharpish although presumably that could get them in trouble



I always try to hand the tip directly to the person or people that have served me (and tell them "this is a gift from me to you"), *before* asking for the bill , to give them the opportunity and a reason to pocket it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 17, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Don't most people leave a tip even if they're not in a group?  I always do, even if the service has been crap!


Me too but that's because I put myself through uni working in pubs and restaurants so I was that soldier. 

In 1 big bar/resto I worked in Ireland we begged the owner (who didn't take our tips) to apply a service charge for bigger groups. Because very often, especially when people were on a work piss up, you would break your bollix serving them and their manager would pick up the bill. Then because she/he couldn't expense a tip, would add nothing. Everybody else gets up and fucks off leaving nothing - totally free night. You were dependent on somebody at the table suggesting to chip in for the waiting staff. 

This was 20 years ago though. I expect people are more aware these days.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeez.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair IF the kitchen staff are getting a cut then they're doing better than they are in most places AFAIK.



yeah.  i was a kitchen porter for years and a busy day meant a happy day for the waiters who got to keep all the tips but for us 3 quid an hour cooks it just meant more waiters shouting at you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Jeez.




did you take the picture?  i assume not but that is what the tweet seems to imply.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> It's not per person.
> 
> Regarding the service charge for groups, servers in general agree this is a good thing (if of course they fucking actually get it). Waiting on a group is a pain in the arse and often a group will leave a miserly, or no, tip.



Problem with some groups, especially when there are a few you don't know too well, several people will leave a decent tip, and the bill will still come up short.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

It would be an idea to find out which bars and restaurants are pocketing the tips and publicising the fact so customers could ensure that the cash gets in the hands of the workers.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Problem with some groups, especially when there are a few you don't know too well, several people will leave a decent tip, and the bill will still come up short.


I hate those 'how do we split the bill?' moments when everyone saying 'I didn't have pudding' or 'mine only came to £xx.xx' completely ignoring the fact they drank buckets of wine, bottled water, ate bread etc - never mind the service. 

I think its just plain miserly not to tip, especially when in a group and especially when someone else foots the bill. And always in cash.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> did you take the picture?  i assume not but that is what the tweet seems to imply.


You probably spotted this. The issue was covered in the Guardian (irresponsible Tweeting)
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/oct/17/police-condemn-onlooker-tweet-photo-body-rail-london


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 18, 2014)

editor said:


> It would be an idea to find out which bars and restaurants are pocketing the tips and publicising the fact so customers could ensure that the cash gets in the hands of the workers.


AA Gill the Sunday Times food critic, to his credit, publicises this topic. He always asks for the service charge to be removed and leaves his tips in cash.
It would be cool to have something as widely read as Brixton Buzz doing this for the area.

I would avoid places that are not giving the staff the full tips


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2014)

I think a lot of people would be interested in that. I'd certainly avoid the moneygrabbing places too.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 18, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> AA Gill the Sunday Times food critic, to his credit, publicises this topic. He always asks for the service charge to be removed and leaves his tips in cash.
> It would be cool to have something as widely read as Brixton Buzz doing this for the area.
> 
> I would avoid places that are not giving the staff the full tips


Paying tips on a card does not preclude the staff from getting it. I always ask the waiter and am usually told they get it. If they don't I leave cash.

In wahaca (Charlotte Street) the guy was quite honest and said he'd get a portion if left on the card but if left in cash it went in his pocket. All very well, but then it does not go to anyone else who served us or people in the kitchen.

Some places state on their menu that 100% of tips / service charge is split between staff. I think that is the way to go. An unambiguous clear service charge policy should perhaps be a legal requirement. It's not often you had over money not knowing where it is going.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 18, 2014)

I never tip.


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2014)

I've got 4 tickets free for Groove Armada tonight at Electric Brixton. Foolishly ordered before I realised it started at 10pm and was an allnighter #gettingold

Let me know by pm if you want them. Donation to server fund welcome.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2014)

You've still got time for a disco nap before you go out.....


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> You've still got time for a disco nap before you go out.....



Oh I could manage all right, if I didn't have young kids and a wife and a tomorrow to cope with...


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah, in that case - you're off the hook!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2014)

It looks like the old Granada Cars office on Coldharbour Lane is going to be an antiques pop up. Great.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2014)

editor said:


> It looks like the old Granada Cars office on Coldharbour Lane is going to be an antiques pop up. Great.
> View attachment 62621


There was an impressively large model plane inside when I had a look through the window at lunchtime. Could have been a 50 year old antique I suppose.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 18, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There was an impressively large model plane inside when I had a look through the window at lunchtime. Could have been a 50 year old antique I suppose.


 Unlikely. Antiques are at least 100 years old.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 19, 2014)

At risk of sounding like the Editor, I had two annoying 'nu-Brixton' experiences tonight. 

Firstly, the woman in Wine Parlour who insisted I had to sit down before ordering the wine I knew I wanted. Not allowed to stand up. 

And the man at Craft who said we had to keep away from the bar serving area even though the whole room was empty.


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2014)

String em up.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 19, 2014)

Ah well, swings and roundabouts. I've just seen most of the Mango Landin' regulars at a birthday party elsewhere. Which reminded me, it's not where you are, but what you're doing.


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Paying tips on a card does not preclude the staff from getting it. I always ask the waiter and am usually told they get it. If they don't I leave cash.
> 
> In wahaca (Charlotte Street) the guy was quite honest and said he'd get a portion if left on the card but if left in cash it went in his pocket. All very well, but then it does not go to anyone else who served us or people in the kitchen.
> 
> Some places state on their menu that 100% of tips / service charge is split between staff. I think that is the way to go. An unambiguous clear service charge policy should perhaps be a legal requirement. It's not often you had over money not knowing where it is going.


What sort of place should we tip?

I always round up a taxi fare and add on a quid, buy I'm sure their day is more enjoyable than mine.

I used to give a £2 tip at Andy's barber. They put the price up by a quid so now I just leave one, but they are the business owners that I'm tipping.

Why do we tip who we do?

I had a friend who once attempted to tip the receptionist in a dentist surgery. It was politely refused.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> I've got 4 tickets free for Groove Armada tonight at Electric Brixton. Foolishly ordered before I realised it started at 10pm and was an allnighter #gettingold
> 
> Let me know by pm if you want them. Donation to server fund welcome.


Was walking back through Brixton last night and the queue for the electric was enormous...all the way down to the town hall entrance.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 19, 2014)

I hate the tipping culture - it's confusing and causes embarrassment


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> At risk of sounding like the Editor, I had two annoying 'nu-Brixton' experiences tonight.
> 
> Firstly, the woman in Wine Parlour who insisted I had to sit down before ordering the wine I knew I wanted. Not allowed to stand up.
> 
> And the man at Craft who said we had to keep away from the bar serving area even though the whole room was empty.


Well, if you will go to those places...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2014)

It looks like the weather is going to change (for the worst) from Monday, Make the most of it today folks.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 19, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It looks like the weather is going to change (for the worst) from Monday, Make the most of it today folks.


Public service announcement


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Public service announcement


I suppose it is I was checking the weather in Brixton for next week and thought i would share it with all you sun seeking urbs.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> At risk of sounding like the Editor, I had two annoying 'nu-Brixton' experiences tonight.
> 
> Firstly, the woman in Wine Parlour who insisted I had to sit down before ordering the wine I knew I wanted. Not allowed to stand up.
> 
> And the man at Craft who said we had to keep away from the bar serving area even though the whole room was empty.


#noonewaseverunreasonableinbrixtonbefore[insertyearyouturnedup]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> What sort of place should we tip?
> 
> I always round up a taxi fare and add on a quid, buy I'm sure their day is more enjoyable than mine.
> 
> ...



Personally, I tip mini-cab and taxi drivers if they've helped with the luggage and/or been entertaining (but not if they've been racist nutters). I tip the waiting staff in restaurants. When I drank in pubs I'd occasionally buy the bar-person a drink, and I always give the barber 10% on top of the charge (because my hair is fine, and a bit of a bastard to cut).


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2014)

The drink for the barman is a bit much now with pints costing a minimum of £4. If everyone gave him 50p, he'd be doing well.

A few times I have given a large tip at the beginning of the night at a gig, or on New Year's Eve, knowing that the batman will be drawn to me throughout the rest of the night, and less time spent queuing.


----------



## han (Oct 19, 2014)

I always tip taxi drivers if they're friendly. And always tip when eating out, unless service or food is bad. And on very busy nights in pubs I'm a regular of, I always get the barman a drink - I know how hard bar work is.


----------



## han (Oct 19, 2014)

But I never give a tip on a card, only in cash, to be sure the right people get it.


----------



## han (Oct 19, 2014)

But by the sounds of it, the waiting staff may not get it even in £! Grrr


----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> A few times I have given a large tip at the beginning of the night at a gig, or on New Year's Eve, knowing that the batman will be drawn to me throughout the rest of the night


Call me   conventional  but sometimes the old ways are still the best


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2014)

This bloody predictive text!





Rushy said:


> I always thought he had an eye for the ladies. But I suppose everyone has their price.


----------



## han (Oct 19, 2014)

They have an eye for tall people. Honestly, being 5'2" is a real hindrance at a busy bar.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a few late night pics :












Brixton Station Road signs, street art and graffiti, 5.30am


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2014)

Can I be the first to say that it's a good job the graffiti isn't in The Albert toilets.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 20, 2014)

Which reminds me, the BHC offices on Railton Road have also got a new mural.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 20, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Which reminds me, the BHC offices on Railton Road have also got a new mural.



It looks good, dont think its quite finished yet though.  Will try and get a photo when I go past later.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm being a plank.  How can I load a phote from my phone here?
(Edit - or from my computer actually... tried to "upload a file" but it told me there was a (unspecified) problem)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2014)

It doesn't like it if you try and upload a large image file. Try reducing the size.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm being a plank.  How can I load a phote from my phone here?
> (Edit - or from my computer actually... tried to "upload a file" but it told me there was a (unspecified) problem)


Ask in the feedback section of urban, and preferably alert Lazy Llama.


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm being a plank.  How can I load a phote from my phone here?
> (Edit - or from my computer actually... tried to "upload a file" but it told me there was a (unspecified) problem)


I find www.tinypic.com easy to use.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 20, 2014)

Ta for the advice.  I used that site from Onket.

It's on it's side so turn your heads to the side!


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 20, 2014)

There are also a load of pictures up in the tunnel at Herne Hill station.  They've been painted by the kids at Rosendale School.  They're really good.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's some of the essential purchases being assembled in the new antiques pop up on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks more like vintage tat than antiques


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 20, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Looks more like vintage tat than antiques


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Ta for the advice.  I used that site from Onket.
> 
> It's on it's side so turn your heads to the side!


Ah yes. Sorry about that. It only really seems to work properly with landscape photos (I think it just assumes everything is landscape).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 20, 2014)

The moths have been at one of my woolly jumpers - the newest one of course and have left a jagged hole in the center, Does anyone know where around here they'd be able to darn it?. It's just a plain black one so should be easyish to do.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2014)

Bring it along to HH stitch and bitch - wednesday evening from 8pm in Prince Regent. I can be bribed with offers of drink. 
Put it in a sealed bag a freezer 'til then - that will kill any more moth lavae and eggs.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Ta for the advice.  I used that site from Onket. It's on it's side so turn your heads to the side!





Onket said:


> Ah yes. Sorry about that. It only really seems to work properly with landscape photos (I think it just assumes everything is landscape).


Try this

(Using Vuepint - an old Windows 3.1 program!)


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

The Effra Social was mighty quiet last night. Not empty but a long way from being vibrant. Which suited me and my friend.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2014)

Is anywhere vibrant on a Monday evening?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

han said:


> Is anywhere vibrant on a Monday evening?


Once place certainly was last Monday.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2014)

qh?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2014)

han said:


> Is anywhere vibrant on a Monday evening?


I just bumped into the old manager. He's taken over The King & Co. (I think he may have bought it) on Clapham Park Road (one time bar 100,smoke rooms, Kings Head). By coincidence I popped (just spotted that auto corrected to pooped!) in there a couple of weeks ago on the way back from Battersea arts centre  and thought it was  very pleasant on a Tuesday. Loads of beers on tap (30 maybe).


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2014)

Is that the one on the corner near Abbeyville Rd?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2014)

han said:


> Is that the one on the corner near Abbeyville Rd?


Yep. Not quite on the corner but near there.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

han said:


> qh?


Where else?! 

 

The Fat White keyboard player got so trashed he missed his flight to NYC the next day! 
I was on maracas for some of the evening. Man, I shook those puppies.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yep. Not quite on the corner but near there.


I know the one. Nice in there! And friendly staff.


----------



## Smick (Oct 21, 2014)

Commercial in Herne Hill was packed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2014)

Superb  ! a new pop-up is coming to Windrush Square public space............

_" Ice bars are to be built in Manchester and London as part of a major new campaign to promote Coors Light as “ice-cold refreshment”.
The ice-themed venues will run for seven nights in London in December and for seven nights in Manchester in March next year. They will both host an intimate gig with Brit Award-winning band Rudimental.
Aimed at people aged 18 to 34, the ice bars aim to bring to life a new integrated marketing campaign for Coors Light, led by a TV ad featuring celebrity brand ambassador Jean Claude Van Damme "_



http://www.coorslight.co.uk/icebar/london

http://barmagazine.co.uk/ice-bars-pop-manchester-london-coors-light/



License application here..........http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-Coors-Light.pdf


----------



## Dan U (Oct 21, 2014)

That looks a proper shit use of a public space. Coors ffs, not even a beer anyone drinks


----------



## leanderman (Oct 21, 2014)

_'Aimed at people aged 18 to 34'
_
Ouch!


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> _'Aimed at people aged 18 to 34'_




I'm going to have to get some fake ID. Do they still sell it in the back pages of Viz?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That looks a proper shit use of a public space. Coors ffs, not even a beer anyone drinks



its piss, piss in a public space and right opposite the town hall


----------



## leanderman (Oct 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> its piss, piss in a public space and right opposite the town hall too



Sky TV set up shop, Avon literally parked the bus and now this monstrosity.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm going to have to get some fake ID. Do they still sell it in the back pages of Viz?



Their website asks you to enter your age. Lie


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Their website asks you to enter your age. Lie


It's just like travelling to America.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> _'Aimed at people aged 18 to 34'
> _
> Ouch!



i think we need to start a protest against this ageism.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm going to have to get some fake ID. Do they still sell it in the back pages of Viz?


Have a shave, You look younger without the beard.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> its piss, piss in a public space and right opposite the town hall


I think they should be made to open up the ancient public conveniences for the convenience of the public - precisely because of this.




(Photo courtesy of Brixton Buzz)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2014)

About 20 people with hair driers and we could be rid of it in an hour or two.

PS whoever did this photoshop job should be fired.


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2014)

Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Winot (Oct 21, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That looks a proper shit use of a public space. Coors ffs, not even a beer anyone drinks



Will they be banned from selling single cans?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, let's all us over 34, non-Coors drinking types gather on en-mass with the dryers... should be quite a gathering


----------



## peterkro (Oct 21, 2014)

What sort of deluded PR firm thinks they are going to sell Coors in the UK.
I worked in the venue where Miller Lite was promoted in the UK,they invested a huge amount of money,gave high quality Seiko watches to Offies who ordered a 100 cases (cue half a dozen staff members ordering some using the name of various offies in South London taking the watches,shaking hands with the salesmen and disappearing never to be seen again.I got about a hundred and fifty free tee shirts,wouldn't wear them in view but lasted me for ever,think I've still got some).They brought truckloads of beer to give to punters for free,we were left with hundreds of cases,you couldn't give the stuff away.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2014)

All true. Coors is rank. The only way to drink it is ice ice cold. JCvD, however, is most amusing in the ads.

I've objected to the application. It seems like Windrush Square and the Peace Gardens are now seen as regular venues but without all the usual restrictions which come with an actual venue. Seriously. Six nights in a row until midnight next to sheltered accommodation for the elderly. Lambeth Parks don't even apply their own outdoor event noise guidance. What genius!


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2014)

How easy is it to object?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> How easy is it to object?


Email to licensing at lambeth. Gov.  UK.  Ref prem 1799 / 142626. But also send to Coldharbour  (auto corrects to childbearing)  councillors, noise at Lambeth and town centre manager as  they tend not to give  much weight  to residents' objections in licensing matters from what I can tell.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 21, 2014)

i was in the hootyhob thing tonight.  they've got posh cider on tap these days.  gentrification has struck.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was in the hootyhob thing tonight.  they've got posh cider on tap these days.  gentrification has struck.



Plastic glass?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 21, 2014)

fortunately not.  and it still smells of old beer and piss, so it's only creeping gentrification.  but i still feel compelled to complain because things have changed since i was last there 5 months ago.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> All true. Coors is rank. The only way to drink it is ice ice cold. JCvD, however, is most amusing in the ads.
> 
> I've objected to the application. It seems like Windrush Square and the Peace Gardens are now seen as regular venues but without all the usual restrictions which come with an actual venue. Seriously. Six nights in a row until midnight next to sheltered accommodation for the elderly. Lambeth Parks don't even apply their own outdoor event noise guidance. What genius!


They may spin you the "In times of austerity and due to cuts imposed by Government"  line, It's there favorite soundbite at the moment when it comes to public spaces being turned into a money spinning exercise.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> All true. Coors is rank. The only way to drink it is ice ice cold.


Coors are also gentrifying. As an alternative to their perennial "Doom Bar" real ale they are now also distributing Sharps Atlantic - at least in the Bread & Roses.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was in the hootyhob thing tonight.  they've got posh cider on tap these days.  gentrification has struck.



Absolutely not.

Went in there with two friends on Saturday afternoon, who were aghast at the whole place.

And, since they also had no bitter on tap, I was forced to lead a speedy retreat.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> All true. Coors is rank. The only way to drink it is ice ice cold. JCvD, however, is most amusing in the ads.
> 
> I've objected to the application. It seems like Windrush Square and the Peace Gardens are now seen as regular venues but without all the usual restrictions which come with an actual venue. Seriously. Six nights in a row until midnight next to sheltered accommodation for the elderly. Lambeth Parks don't even apply their own outdoor event noise guidance. What genius!


I'm wondering how many objections it would take to stop the ice bar, going by the buzz in the advertising and brewing industries this idea has been around since at least August and looks like a done deal, if the council was to deny permission at this stage it could mean red faces all round and money down the drain....


----------



## blameless77 (Oct 22, 2014)

That w


leanderman said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Went in there with two friends on Saturday afternoon, who were aghast at the whole place.
> 
> And, since they also had no bitter on tap, I was forced to lead a speedy retreat.




That warms the cockles of my heart! Hoot has everything you want in a pub: pool tables, fine company and friendly staff. (But as a happy red stripe or rum and coke drinker my criteria may be different to yours)


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm wondering how many objections it would take to stop the ice bar, going by the buzz in the advertising and brewing industries this idea has been around since at least August and looks like a done deal, if the council was to deny permission at this stage it could mean red faces all round and money down the drain....



Surely some degree of consultation has to take place? It's a bar on an area where there's a restriction on the drinking of alcohol. It's also a public space. It's going to be noisy and disruptive whatever plans they make to reduce that.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Surely some degree of consultation has to take place? It's a bar on an area where there's a restriction on the drinking of alcohol. It's also a public space. <snip>


Yes, but this is Lambeth - different rules apply in the rest of the known universe.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Yes, but this is Lambeth - different rules apply in the rest of the known universe.


I very much doubt Lambeth are any different. This is about money and I suspect most boroughs would act in the same way.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I very much doubt Lambeth are any different. This is about money and I suspect most boroughs would act in the same way.


Let's just say that they seem to take it to a whole new level, combined with longlasting incompetence and a refusal to take responsiblity for it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Let's just say that they seem to take it to a whole new level, combined with longlasting incompetence and a refusal to take responsiblity for it.


Again, I doubt there is too much difference.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Again, I doubt there is too much difference.


I've lived outside this borough, and IME there is - it makes Liverpool at the height of Militant look efficiently run.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

Onket said:


>


Not joking, wish I was.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm wondering how many objections it would take to stop the ice bar, going by the buzz in the advertising and brewing industries this idea has been around since at least August and looks like a done deal, if the council was to deny permission at this stage it could mean red faces all round and money down the drain....


Did the Garth Brooks Croke Park fiasco in Dublin get much publicity here? He sold tickets for five nights but licensing then only gave him three. Even the taoiseach got  involved. Headline news in the papers and telly for two weeks! 

I agree with your point though. In all honesty, as much as a Coors promo is at the very  bottom of my priority list for use of the site, the individual event is not all that important to me .   I am more concerned that there is no policy in place to govern and limit  the increasing number of events on the sites. Even if objecting to this particular event does not get anywhere it is an important step in getting the council to listen to neighbours and _hopefully_ develop a policy with us.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Not joking, wish I was.


No, I appreciate that. I was just grinning at your good response.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> No, I appreciate that. I was just grinning at your good response.


Fair dos, there's not many people who could claim the dubious pleasure of having spent time in two so-called "loony left" boroughs.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2014)

I've publicised this on B Buzz. Hopefully it will help get up a good head of steam of objections to this hideous idea. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/hideous-coors-ice-bar-proposed-for-windrush-square-brixton/


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2014)

It's worth reading the peculiar planning app document colacubes linked to earlier: 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-Coors-Light.pdf 
Each person's only expected to spend 1.5 hours in there. 
It seems to be applying to sell alcohol until 11pm and then close at Midnight for each of the seven nights it's there (including a Sunday) on what appears to be a 168m2 site. Is that grass patch even that big?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone got a direct link to the application on Lambeth's database rather than the PDF?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I've publicised this on B Buzz. Hopefully it will help get up a good head of steam of objections to this hideous idea.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/hideous-coors-ice-bar-proposed-for-windrush-square-brixton/


Good one. Small point but it is a licensing application rather than planning. But you have reminded me of an important point. Any temporary construction requires Rush Common consent.  Which requires a planning application...


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 22, 2014)

So after making the effort to redesign the Square and drive away street drinking in the area, Lambeth now are cavorting with a beer manufacturer in the aforesaid square. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> So after making the effort to redesign the Square and drive away street drinking in the area, Lambeth now are cavorting with a beer manufacturer in the aforesaid square. You couldn't make it up.


They're after the 'right' kind of drinkers/drunks.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> So after making the effort to redesign the Square and drive away street drinking in the area, Lambeth now are cavorting with a beer manufacturer in the aforesaid square. You couldn't make it up.


These are approved street drinkers clearly


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Onket - when you organising the next brixton drinks?



How about next Friday, the 31st?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Any temporary construction requires Rush Common consent.  Which requires a planning application...



Is Windrush Sq part of Rush Common?

If so it would be fun to cause some trouble by submitting an enforcement request if it gets built.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Good one. Small point but it is a licensing application rather than planning. But you have reminded me of an important point. Any temporary construction requires Rush Common consent.  Which requires a planning application...



ETA : rush common consent only required for temporary structures for events of they are up for more than 28 days.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is Windrush Sq part of Rush Common?
> 
> If so it would be fun to cause some trouble by submitting an enforcement request if it gets built.


Yes it is but unfortunately see my correction above. In any case, enforcement will not  act in time. Licensing guidelines require any premises to have appropriate planning permission for the licence to be valid but if you highlight lack of planning they simply defer to planning department.  Planning never seen to respond to licence consultation that I can tell .


----------



## Smick (Oct 22, 2014)

Such a pity that their drink tastes like pish.

I'd say that that will prevent more people going than any high price, dress-code or capacity issue ever could.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That looks a proper shit use of a public space. Coors ffs, not even a beer anyone drinks



Horrible thin-tasting shite. Not as bad as Anheuser-Busch's Budweiser, but near enough.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Such a pity that their drink tastes like pish.
> 
> I'd say that that will prevent more people going than any high price, dress-code or capacity issue ever could.



Molson-Coors (as the company is now called) brew a lot of their "international" beers locally, which doesn't help the flavour much, either.  I suppose I should just be grateful they haven't fucked with Worthington White Shield (which they also own).


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Horrible thin-tasting shite. Not as bad as Anheuser-Busch's Budweiser, but near enough.



you damn that beer with faint praise 

Budweiser, just urgh.

eta - 'thin tasting' is a very apt description btw.


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 22, 2014)

All it needs now is to for some high flyer in Coors PR department to come up with a stunt - something like some old washed up B movie action film star to attend the event


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2014)

Dan U said:


> you damn that beer with faint praise
> 
> Budweiser, just urgh.
> 
> eta - 'thin tasting' is a very apt description btw.



I've got a nice bottle of Budvar Dark to try some time this week.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2014)

Didn't Chelsea FC use to have Coors on their kit years ago? I wonder if they also had to sell the stuff at Stamford Bridge. I wouldn't be happy if the only lager available at a football ground was that weak piss...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2014)

Brixton Hill murder confession (Victim's parents own the Bombay Inn restaurant)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...-over-bike-9810493.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## Smick (Oct 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Brixton Hill murder confession (Victim's parents own the Bombay Inn restaurant)
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...-over-bike-9810493.html?origin=internalSearch


Little fucking bastard.

How can you adequately punish that?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Little fucking bastard.
> 
> How can you adequately punish that?



Retains anonymity too, which is not always the case.


----------



## prunus (Oct 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Little fucking bastard.
> 
> How can you adequately punish that?



Fuck's sake - it's a tragedy all round


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Fair dos, there's not many people who could claim the dubious pleasure of having spent time in two so-called "loony left" boroughs.


I've done Liverpool, Hackney and Lambeth


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> They're after the 'right' kind of drinkers/drunks.


Those that put on heavy coats when they go *in *to a pub. 

Never got the point of an ice bar. I have to go to Stockholm a lot and the Ice Bar there is very popular. There's snow on the ground for 6 months of the fucking year and people pay to go sit in an ice bar and drink bad cocktails in a fake fur coat about 1,000 fuckers have worn before you. The mind boggles.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Those that put on heavy coats when they go *in *to a pub.
> 
> Never got the point of an ice bar. I have to go to Stockholm a lot and the Ice Bar there is very popular. There's snow on the ground for 6 months of the fucking year and people pay to go sit in an ice bar and drink bad cocktails in a fake fur coat about 1,000 fuckers have worn before you. The mind boggles.


Perhaps it's aimed at those people in the Village who are no longer satisfied with just eating out in the cold with a blanket.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Perhaps it's aimed at those people in the Village who are no longer satisfied with just eating out in the cold with a blanket.



you would think that, but then it falls down at 'drinking Coors'

not very 'on trend' is it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2014)

Dan U said:


> you damn that beer with faint praise
> 
> Budweiser, just urgh.
> 
> eta - 'thin tasting' is a very apt description btw.



And then there's Bud Lite.

I went to a baseball game and that was the only beer. Came out of one of these ingenious devices.

 

Tasted like dishwater.


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And then there's Bud Lite.
> 
> I went to a baseball game and that was the only beer. Came out of one of these ingenious devices.
> 
> ...


Is that filling glasses from the bottom


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is that filling glasses from the bottom


Yep. Means it doesn't foam over the top, because there's no splash. The machine delivers an exact pint into each cup, which has a 1-way valve built into the bottom. It's by far the fastest bar I've ever seen.


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yep. Means it doesn't foam over the top, because there's no splash. The machine delivers an exact pint into each cup, which has a 1-way valve built into the bottom. It's by far the fastest bar I've ever seen.


That's v clever.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't believe that contraption could possibly deliver a satisfactory head on a pint of beer. Then again if the beer served is utter shit, I guess the quality of the head is quite irrelevant.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> I can't believe that contraption could possibly deliver a satisfactory head on a pint of beer.


It's designed to prevent the formation of any head at all.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's designed to prevent the formation of any head at all.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2014)

Lager doesn't need a head on it.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2014)

Fairly big delays on the Victoria line at the moment. We've been stuck at Vauxhall for 20 mins with no explanation.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Lager doesn't need a head on it.


In the same way as a nice meal with good wine doesn't need to be served in anything other than paper plates and plastic cups. But you'd still be a monumental fool to accept either proposition.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2014)

I put this up in Brixton Noticeboard. Also here as a reminder. Everyone welcome.  Please note the venue has changed to the more suitable Social Room level 5 ( previously it was Studio 1)


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Fairly big delays on the Victoria line at the moment. We've been stuck at Vauxhall for 20 mins with no explanation.


How are you posting this? Is that Virgin wi-fi gimmick still running then?


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> In the same way as a nice meal with good wine doesn't need to be served in anything other than paper plates and plastic cups. But you'd still be a monumental fool to accept either proposition.


If you were talking about ale I'd agree. But not lager.

Or cider (which is the same as lager).


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2014)

I have just arrived back in Brixton to live again after 6 years in Amsterdam. Missus was here a few days ago sorting out the flat etc. We're about to go out now for a mooch around and a few pints. 

Fucking excited to be back.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Fairly big delays on the Victoria line at the moment. We've been stuck at Vauxhall for 20 mins with no explanation.


It was like that at 2.30pm,It took me over an hour to get from Notting Hill to Stockwell. The northern line was banjaxed as well


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I have just arrived back in Brixton to live again after 6 years in Amsterdam. Missus was here a few days ago sorting out the flat etc. We're about to go out now for a mooch around and a few pints.
> 
> Fucking excited to be back.


Welcome back


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I have just arrived back in Brixton to live again after 6 years in Amsterdam. Missus was here a few days ago sorting out the flat etc. We're about to go out now for a mooch around and a few pints.
> 
> Fucking excited to be back.


Welcome home,It has changed a bit in those 6 years!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> If you were talking about ale I'd agree. But not lager.
> 
> Or cider (which is the same as lager).



Well yeah. I've seen those things in action and they're great for gigs, big sporting events etc. The sort of event where there's a huge crowd wanting drink quickly and if you're fussy about your beer you might as well go home. I wouldn't want to see one in a pub though.


----------



## billythefish (Oct 23, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It was like that at 2.30pm,It took me over an hour to get from Notting Hill to Stockwell. The northern line was banjaxed as well


I am glad I was on my bike today... sounded like a nightmare


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I have just arrived back in Brixton to live again after 6 years in Amsterdam. Missus was here a few days ago sorting out the flat etc. We're about to go out now for a mooch around and a few pints.
> 
> Fucking excited to be back.


Come out for a drink next Friday.

That goes for everyone else too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Come out for a drink next Friday.
> 
> That goes for everyone else too.



where ?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 23, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It was like that at 2.30pm,It took me over an hour to get from Notting Hill to Stockwell. The northern line was banjaxed as well



the overground was fucked this evening too.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> where ?


I was thinking The Albert. But am open to suggestions.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 23, 2014)

billythefish said:


> I am glad I was on my bike today... sounded like a nightmare


It was, I got on the circle line at Notting hill hoping to get to Victoria but an announcement said Victoria line was down. So i stayed on the train and changed at Embankment, No Northern line trains stopping so i had to exit and walk to charing Cross to resume my journey. The oyster card charged me for 2 bloody journey's, £5 something to get home.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I was thinking The Albert. But am open to suggestions.


You definitely won't get a head on your pint there.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Come out for a drink next Friday.
> 
> That goes for everyone else too.


It's my office's Halloween party that night. It's fancy dress, which is my idea of hell on earth. But I may have to go nonetheless, in order to hide my curmudgeonly demeanour & pretend I don't loathe such nauseating awfulness.

If I do go, I may well bail early, in which case I might end up in the Albert dressed as a pumpkin or something equally "hilarious"....


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> It's my office's Halloween party that night. It's fancy dress, which is my idea of hell on earth. But I may have to go nonetheless, in order to hide my curmudgeonly demeanour & pretend I don't loathe such nauseating awfulness.
> 
> If I do go, I may well bail early, in which case I might end up in the Albert dressed as a pumpkin or something equally "hilarious"....


I was going so say I couldn't come, but if you're turning up dressed as a pumpkin....


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2014)

In case you missed it, the Ritzy has announced that they're now cutting 20+ jobs - see this thread
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...urehouse-cinemas.321622/page-16#post-13489076


----------



## boohoo (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like to see EastEnder dressed as a pumpkin and make sure pics are taken


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought I saw a post from Editor complaining that the Albert has now been forced to engage security staff on the door. I notice that the Beehive had this too tonight - presumably  because Johnny Marr - formerly of "The Smiths" was on at the Academy.

I walked in for a quiet drink at 10.35 and it was like a morgue (in the Beehive). By 10.50 it was highly vibrant with aged Smiths fans almost as old as me! On the way out I noticed a security guy - with a Wetherspoons flash (rather than the usual SIA)


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

The Albert hasn't got security staff yet neither does it want it. Trouble is incredibly rare there. However, it appears that the licencing people are demanding it.

The pub would be worse for it, IMO.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

Thing is, I don't think Licensing can place new conditions on a license without a review and they cannot just decide to instigate a review themselves - only in response to a relevant complaint, e.g. from police. Sounds like there is more to this story. When you last mentioned licensing were insisting on an earlier closing time, that turned out to be the brewery acting by themselves didn't it? Could it be that this is a brewery led thing again?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2014)

I quite like the idea of an Ice Bar - purely for the novelty value mind, cos I couldn't be bothered to go to one anywhere else.

However, Coors is fucking pish and - get this - you have to register your personal details online in advance and show ID before you go in. So fuck that.

The monied youth will lap it up, mind.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Thing is, I don't think Licensing can place new conditions on a license without a review and they cannot just decide to instigate a review themselves - only in response to a relevant complaint, e.g. from police. Sounds like there is more to this story. When you last mentioned licensing were insisting on an earlier closing time, that turned out to be the brewery acting by themselves didn't it? Could it be that this is a brewery led thing again?


Not sure if your comment included me but:

Although the Beehive have had a late licence for many years, only recently have they used it - first of all at weekends. Looks like they may now be intending to cater to people  leaving Academy shows - whereas formerly they used to shut the door and turn people away because they were closing at 11.00 pm.

Wetherspoons at Elephant & Castle, which is rammed with students art weekends, have had security for years for Friday & Saturday nights when they are open till midnight (normally close at 11)

Conclusion - I agree with your comment Rushy. The Beehive have varied their opening hours (within their license), and have a template for similar situations (at the Rockingham E&C).

The Albert is also a chain pub (Greene King) so presumably might end up self-regulating as it were.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Could it be that this is a brewery led thing again?


No, it's not. The 'suggestion' that bouncers be installed came from the licensing bods who have been very active along the street recently. The Albert is the only bar that has no security on that strip. More and more security is now appearing in nu-Brixton.

I imagine part of the problem is that there is no outdoor smoking area at the back after 11pm, so punters have to go outside on to CHL after decanting their drinks in to a plastic glass. Some don't bother doing that.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

What? People aren't allowed in the back garden of the Albert after 11 any more?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

han said:


> What? People aren't allowed in the back garden of the Albert after 11 any more?


Nope. I think it's just till 1am on weekends too. Sigh.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2014)

Its coming up to bonfire night and my dog gets very agitated by fireworks
so if I was to attend the drinks proposed by Onket I'd want to bring her with me
so is The Albert a dog friendly venue ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Its coming up to bonfire night and my dog gets very agitated by fireworks
> so if I was to attend the drinks proposed by Onket I'd want to bring her with me
> so is The Albert a dog friendly venue ?


zenie will know.


----------



## zenie (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeh until 9 is fine after is up to the management's discretion.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2014)

Was in the Trinity Arms and Kaff last night. Both were full but pleasantly so. Kaff was great but the Trinity a bit meh. I preferred it when it was more carpets and upholstery. The bar staff were really nice though, unlike Kaff where they were surly as fuck.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Nope. I think it's just till 1am on weekends too. Sigh.


Blimey. How times a-change. 

Really really shocking news about the Ritzy as well. Bloody hell it's like workers' rights are going back to Victorian times!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Was in the Trinity Arms and Kaff last night. Both were full but pleasantly so. Kaff was great but the Trinity a bit meh. I preferred it when it was more carpets and upholstery. The bar staff were really nice though, unlike Kaff where they were surly as fuck.


I really like the staff at Kaff. It's worth taking the time to get to know them. They have a tough job at times.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sure that they treat local internet listings moguls supportive of their business, and bog standard customers, in an entirely equitable way.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

The idea that you should have to make special effort in order to have someone be polite, and perhaps even smile when they pour a drink is tosh. Let alone have to "get to know them".


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I really like the staff at Kaff. It's worth taking the time to get to know them. They have a tough job at times.



As do most hospitality staff


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Was in the Trinity Arms and Kaff last night. Both were full but pleasantly so. Kaff was great but the Trinity a bit meh. I preferred it when it was more carpets and upholstery. The bar staff were really nice though, unlike Kaff where they were surly as fuck.


I've got a lot of time for the Trinity. I agree It was a bit more pub-like before the last redecoration though. Their beer is great (can't beat a pint of Special) and staff really nice too. Even when you've not got to know them.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The idea that you should have to make special effort in order to have someone be polite, and perhaps even smile when they pour a drink is tosh. Let alone have to "get to know them".


Or you can just be rude and demand service at a click of your fingers like so many people coming into Brixton at night do these days.

Being nice to overworked bar staff - or just giving them a smile - often lightens their day and I'm not going to apologise for suggesting it.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree, just because people are overworked and having a miserable day, and perhaps are even a bit rude, there's no reason to be rude back. A friendly smile can transform an interaction. And cheer them up.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

Having said that, if people are habitually grumpy every time I go somewhere and don't respond to a cheery smile, they can f*ck off.  

(Brixton Wholefoods)


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

han said:


> I agree, just because people are overworked and having a miserable day, and perhaps are even a bit rude, there's no reason to be rude back. A friendly smile can transform an interaction. And cheer them up.


Yep. Costs nothing and can make someone at the wrong end of the pay spectrum (and often working very long hours) feel a little bit appreciated.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

han said:


> Having said that, if people are habitually grumpy every time I go somewhere don't respond to a cheery smile, they can f*ck off.
> 
> (Brixton Wholefoods)


I'm still resolutely cheerful there too!


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Or you can just be rude and demand service at a click of your fingers like so many people coming into Brixton at night do these days.





han said:


> I agree, just because people are overworked and having a miserable day, and perhaps are even a bit rude, there's no reason to be rude back.



No one has suggested this.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

The lack of a smile in that situation is rude in my opinion, but each to their own.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

All that's happened is Kaff staff have been described as 'surly as fuck' and our hero has suggested people should counter that by getting to know them.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Or you can just be rude and demand service at a click of your fingers like so many people coming into Brixton at night do these days.
> .



I clearly missed the bit where Mr Retro said that he threw his weight around like a total arse. Shame on you, Sir!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I hate the tipping culture - it's confusing and causes embarrassment



The Ritz does this. No tips at all. You simply pay the price on the card.

As admirable as it's unaffordable.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've got a lot of time for the Trinity. I agree It was a bit more pub-like before the last redecoration though. Their beer is great (can't beat a pint of Special) and staff really nice too. Even when you've not got to know them.


I've always liked the Trinity, I like the way it feels sort of hidden away in a quiet corner, and I've found it very family friendly (I've taken my little nephews there before). I don't see it as better or worse than other Brixton pubs, just different. It would be dull if all the pubs were exactly the same!


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2014)

I've always liked the Trinity, too. 
Haven't been there for nearly 10 years, mind


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I clearly missed the bit where Mr Retro said that he threw his weight around like a total arse. Shame on you, Sir!


I had a smile as wide as the Thames estuary plastered on my stupid mug all night so happy was I to be home. I could have been mugged and I would have smiled through it.

I was a barman for many years so I understand it's not always possible to be cheerful all the time but it was a nicer experience in the Trinity than in Kaff, no big deal though. And I will get to know the staff there because I'll be in there a lot, it's a great bar.

Tonight though it's off to the best bar in the world to watch Munster - The Canterbury! Last night I kind of whetted my appetite with delay.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


I'll join you.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I had a smile as wide as the Thames estuary plastered on my stupid mug all night so happy was I to be home. I could have been mugged and I would have smiled through it.


Sounds to me like you might have frightened them.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> All that's happened is Kaff staff have been described as 'surly as fuck' and our hero has suggested people should counter that by getting to know them.



probably worth bearing in mind that not all members of the local community are able to afford the kind of lifestyle where you are a regular enough customer to get to know the serving staff at trendy bars and cafes.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> probably worth bearing in mind that not all members of the local community are able to afford the kind of lifestyle where you are a regular enough customer to get to know the serving staff at trendy bars and cafes.


Coffee is £2 at Kaff. You can sit there as long as you like with a cup and enjoy free wi-fi. Pretty affordable, I'd say.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? <snip>


Maybe, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Maybe, but don't hold your breath.


Be good to meet you if you can make it.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Actually I want to speak up for miserable staff. I have had periods of severe depression where I carried on working, only to be greeted by: Cheer up, you look like your father has died etc etc. from "colleagues"

I think that people serving customers obviously enjoy their own job better if they interact and have a friendly disposition. But sometimes that may not be possible.

Who are you to judge?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Be good to meet you if you can make it.


Likewise, but don't expect VP too; he'll be staying at home.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Coffee is £2 at Kaff. You can sit there as long as you like with a cup and enjoy free wi-fi. Pretty affordable, I'd say.


The segment of the community I was envisaging isn't really made up of people with laptops and a regular routine that includes free time in the day to sit around sipping coffee and surfing the web. More like those who might occasionally have a night out somewhere like kaff, spending a bit of cash on a more one-off basis.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The segment of the community I was envisaging isn't really made up of people with laptops and a regular routine that includes free time in the day to sit around sipping coffee and surfing the web. More like those who might occasionally have a night out somewhere like kaff, spending a bit of cash on a more one-off basis.


Good job then that they also happen to sell the cheapest cocktails in Brixton, offer free entertainment, and even provide pints of beer for just *£3 *on some nights - so far cheaper than almost all the other pubs in the area!

You're REALLY doing very well here, are you?


----------



## ash (Oct 24, 2014)

As an independant contributer to this debate I have only been to kaff 4 or 5 times and have found the staff lovely and welcoming.  The food is great and as with the drinks very good value. ( no I 'm not the owner


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Likewise, but don't expect VP too; he'll be staying at home.


That's a shame. Next time maybe.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's a shame. Next time maybe.


Not this side of winter.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not going to have a lot of free time tomorrow, so does anyone know where there's definitely some soft (not stiff!) black netting or similar I could get in Brixton please?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

ash said:


> As an independant contributer to this debate I have only been to kaff 4 or 5 times and have found the staff lovely and welcoming.  The food is great and as with the drinks very good value. ( no I 'm not the owner


The food is indeed bloody good and great value too. I love the Thursday bingo nights there - and I don't even like bloody bingo!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job then that they also happen to sell the cheapest cocktails in Brixton, offer free entertainment, and even provide pints of beer for just *£3 *on some nights - so far cheaper than almost all the other pubs in the area!
> 
> You're REALLY doing very well here, are you?


[emoji106] 

You've won me over with your argument. I no longer believe there are people in Brixton for whom regular visits to Kaff would be unaffordable. 

Once the price of a beer goes up to, say, £4, there is a step change and the only people who can afford to patronise such establishments regularly are yuppies and poshos.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> [emoji106]
> 
> You've won me over with your argument. I no longer believe there are people in Brixton for whom regular visits to Kaff would be unaffordable.
> 
> Once the price of a beer goes up to, say, £4, there is a step change and the only people who can afford to patronise such establishments regularly are yuppies and poshos.


Kaff is rammed to bursting with trendy  young professionals  who might typically be termed "poshos" or "gentrifiers" on Urban. I like the place but find the idea that it is some kind of community treasure truly  bizarre.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


I might pop down for an hour(if your lucky) i will confirm nearer the time!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> [emoji106]
> 
> You've won me over with your argument. I no longer believe there are people in Brixton for whom regular visits to Kaff would be unaffordable.
> 
> Once the price of a beer goes up to, say, £4, there is a step change and the only people who can afford to patronise such establishments regularly are yuppies and poshos.


This wearisome personal point-scoring vendetta of yours seems to be clouding your ability to construct a remotely coherent argument.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Kaff is rammed to bursting with trendy  young professionals  who might typically be termed "poshos" or "gentrifiers" on Urban. I like the place but find the idea that it is some kind of community treasure truly  bizarre.


Not half as bizarre as your nutty suggestion that someone, somewhere has made such a claim. Perhaps you could point out that post to me? Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Not half as bizarre as your nutty suggestion that someone, somewhere has made such a claim. Perhaps you could point out that post to me? Thanks.


Indeed. You got me. You're really nailing the replies today Ed.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Indeed. You got me. You're really nailing the replies today Ed.


So you can't find such a post? Thought as much!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2014)

editor said:


> This wearisome personal point-scoring vendetta of yours seems to be clouding your ability to construct a remotely coherent argument.


I know. You get all the points tonight. Spend them wisely.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2014)

But, overall, the cocktails are pretty good


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!



Possibly - what time will you be there?


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

I like Kaff. Someone comes out of the kitchen to cuddle the boy every time I go in there and they make proper po'boys. I am very easy to please


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

boohoo post: 13491416 said:
			
		

> Possibly - what time will you be there?


17:30 - 21:00 ish.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!



Yeah I might call in.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Kaff is rammed to bursting with trendy  young professionals  who might typically be termed "poshos" or "gentrifiers" on Urban..


I took the dog out earlier and at least 50 percent of the people i passed on the street were anxious looking young blonde females with top knots dressed almost identically
if i was paranoid i might think there was a cloning lab under the submarine on patmos road


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> 17:30 - 21:00 ish.



Will prob pop in for the early shift


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket another one probably for the early shift


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


Wears going away for the weekend. Definitely next time though.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate the idea that people who work in shops and bars/restaurants have to be friendly, as long as they bring you what you need they don't have to be the happy peasant. Fortunately when I was last a bartender, my surliness was considered as part of the charm of the place


----------



## leanderman (Oct 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I hate the idea that people who work in shops and bars/restaurants have to be friendly, as long as they bring you what you need they don't have to be the happy peasant. Fortunately when I was last a bartender, my surliness was considered as part of the charm of the place



I get that but, on balance, and as someone who smiles little, and should smile more, we should all try harder - staff and customers


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Away from the cocktails and onto more interesting stuff: Lambeth to get rid of Lambeth Living - now whats all that about....
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/breaking...g-in-the-borough-and-end-lambeth-living/25101


2014 Residents Conference later this morning. They can say what they like about Keith Hill but he still makes a good MC.


----------



## oryx (Oct 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I took the dog out earlier and at least 50 percent of the people i passed on the street were anxious looking young blonde females with top knots dressed almost identically
> if i was paranoid i might think there was a cloning lab under the submarine on patmos road



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/massive-buns.328084/page-2#post-13452110


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I hate the idea that people who work in shops and bars/restaurants have to be friendly, as long as they bring you what you need they don't have to be the happy peasant. Fortunately when I was last a bartender, my surliness was considered as part of the charm of the place



Do you think of people who work in bars/restaurants as peasants? That's all the problem I think. Often People think serving other people is a demeaning job. Whereas it's just a job. When I worked in the service industry I used to love ensuring the people I waited on we're having a good time. 

For me people who work in shops and bars/restaurants have to be friendly, it's part of the role. If they are not friendly I will generally avoid the place, as will most people. This in turn will lead to reduced turnover for the bar/restaurant most likely causing it to close. So unfriendly, bad staff is not acceptable. They just fuck a place


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Do you think of people who work in bars/restaurants as peasants? That's all the problem I think. Often People think serving other people is a demeaning job. Whereas it's just a job. When I worked in the service industry I used to love ensuring the people I waited on we're having a good time.
> 
> For me people who work in shops and bars/restaurants have to be friendly, it's part of the role. If they are not friendly I will generally avoid the place, as will most people. This in turn will lead to reduced turnover for the bar/restaurant most likely causing it to close. So unfriendly, bad staff is not acceptable. They just fuck a place



No, I think that's how other people view these jobs. 

leanderman may be right that we all have to try harder, but not as customer and staff just as human beings. But I resent the situation whereby this is a necessity because of the job you're doing. 

Yes, most people will avoid a place where the staff are surly. But I've never been one of those people and it's an aspect of the 'service' industry that I hate. You shouldn't have to be jolly if you're doing your job well enough.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

I do think that  waiting / bar staff *should* at least be polite , it's part of their role imo. And similarly  a customer should also be friendly and polite. If you find people are unfriendly to you , you can often turn an interaction round by being friendly back to them anyway, innit!


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

But yes, if staff are repeatedly surly and don't respond to friendliness on multiple occasions  I'll usually stop going there.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

Clearly you don't have to be 'jolly'. But you should be able to return a smile.


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Long live bad customer service I say. As the march of Americanisation ruins everything, bad customer service shows there's a bit of humanity left.
Far worse than the occasionally moody staff member is the righteous prick demanding to see the manager, arguing the toss over the bill, knowing their rights, googling trading standards, and generally acting like some petty point scoring arse from the colonial empire.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Far worse than the occasionally moody staff member is the righteous prick demanding to see the manager, arguing the toss over the bill, knowing their rights, googling trading standards, and generally acting like some petty point scoring arse from the colonial empire.



Totally agree with that bit!


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

I've not witnessed one of those for a long time, thankfully.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Long live bad customer service I say. As the march of Americanisation ruins everything, bad customer service shows there's a bit of humanity left.


That of course is a load of horse shit. But you know that already.


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> That of course is a load of horse shit. But you know that already.



Yeah, I'm overstating it, sorry - I think i mean providing goods / services should of course be done in a professional and friendly way, civility and all that, but kissing the arse of some clown because they are the paying customer is a different thing altogether.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

A thing so different that no one has suggested anything even approaching it on this thread, in fact.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2014)

Funnily enough there was a bar I used to go to in Brixton where the owners were so persistently over attentive that I ended up avoiding it. It closed and they reopened somewhere around Kings Road I think. Baze II  Baze it was called - where Subway is now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!



me too, i thought you were kidding but if you're gonna be about it would be nice to say hello and catch up with you.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

No, I'll be there. Will be in dire need of a drink, too. But no need to go into that now, I'll probably bore you all with details on Friday.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2014)

i've worked in plenty of low-paid customer service jobs and it's fucking difficult being cheerful all the time.  often you try because it makes the day go quicker, but in the end most of those jobs are physically tiring, soul destroying, horribly paid (often minimum wage, whereby the boss is telling you that he values your work so little that he;d pay you less if h could get away with it), and lots of customers treat you really horribly.  the only good thing that can happen to you during your shift is that you have a nice interaction with a customer.  that's it.  

be at least polite to customer service staff, and be understanding if they're not the happiest friendliest motherfuckers you've ever met.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

Absolutely. 
I didn't last long waitressing. I couldn't stand having to constantly be polite to rude people. 

I was much happier earning even less washing dishes.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2014)

I think some people are more cut out for customer service than others, that's for sure.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

And  not all customers who receive rude treatment are rude.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2014)

I will come on Friday as long as there are people dressed as pumpkins. I will come in fancy dress as a professional


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2014)

A professional what?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2014)

Pumpkin


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> A professional what?


You beat me to it!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Yeah, I'm overstating it, sorry - I think i mean providing goods / services should of course be done in a professional and friendly way, civility and all that, but kissing the arse of some clown because they are the paying customer is a different thing altogether.



Ur right. There is a coffee bar I sometimes use in central London. I know some of the staff now and chat to them. Few days ago went in there lunchtime and the new staff there was imo over friendly. I knew its that they get trained in the American way of serving customers. All I want is a bit of civility.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 25, 2014)

I think there is a misunderstanding that the "American way of service" is an over the top ass kissing, fawning experience. I've never had that experience in America. I've mainly had fast, pleasant and professional service. Which is what paying customers deserve in my view.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> ass kissing,


Reported to Americanism Watch.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2014)

Surely the sensible approach is obvious: if you find you are being served by surly or rude staff, give the establishment a black mark rather than the staff themselves. Give businesses an incentive to try and keep their employees happy.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> A professional what?


If you guess, there will be a prize


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2014)

Talking of smiles all round - here's a link to the 2014 U75 Xmas Curry, at Khan's, Brixton, sign up here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/2014-urban75-christmas-curry-khans-thur-18th-december.328648/


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2014)

Hogarthian bizness outside the Crown and Anchor tonight as the nu-demographic show they have more love for a pampered pooch than a fellow human who has fell on hard times


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Hogarthian bizness outside the Crown and Anchor tonight as the nu-demographic show they have more love for a pampered pooch than a fellow human who has fell on hard times


Could you elaborate a bit more on this intriguing snippet?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


Yeah I'm up for it


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Could you elaborate a bit more on this intriguing snippet?


Not really it was just an observation, strange times


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Oct 27, 2014)

Could anyone recommend a local hardware store that sells power lead extensions? I need a few one socket extensions of varying lengths, but the major retailers all seem to sell ones with four or eight sockets.

Edit: while I'm at it, does anyone know where to buy CAT6 cabling locally? I would eBay it but I've just moved house and haven't sorted out billing addresses, etc.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2014)

MAD-T-REX said:


> Could anyone recommend a local hardware store that sells power lead extensions? I need a few one socket extensions of varying lengths, but the major retailers all seem to sell ones with four or eight sockets.
> 
> Edit: while I'm at it, does anyone know where to buy CAT6 cabling locally? I would eBay it but I've just moved house and haven't sorted out billing addresses, etc.


screwfix? just off kings avenue. should be ble to click and collect.


----------



## han (Oct 27, 2014)

It's at the bottom of Lyham Rd. New! Very handy.


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> they make proper po'boys.


ORLY? That has put it on my list of places to try now, ended up at a Po' Boy festival in New Orleans and been trying to find somewhere that does good ones in London ever since (Big Easy Po' Boys were disappointing)


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2014)

Today in Brockwell Park I witnessed a rocket launch

And some jugglers.  

And later whilst out running I saw a truck full of firemen trying to separate a parking meter and young lad who appeared to be lost in it almost up to his elbow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Reported to Americanism Watch.



Maybe Mr Retro is into actual ass kissing/is a zoophile.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Today in Brockwell Park I witnessed a rocket launch
> View attachment 63004
> And some jugglers. View attachment 63005
> 
> And later whilst out running I saw a truck full of firemen trying to separate a parking meter and young lad who appeared to be lost in it almost up to his elbow.



If only the rocket launch had been *at* the jugglers.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 27, 2014)

MAD-T-REX said:


> Could anyone recommend a local hardware store that sells power lead extensions? I need a few one socket extensions of varying lengths, but the major retailers all seem to sell ones with four or eight sockets.
> 
> Edit: while I'm at it, does anyone know where to buy CAT6 cabling locally? I would eBay it but I've just moved house and haven't sorted out billing addresses, etc.


----------



## passivejoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding that the "American way of service" is an over the top ass kissing, fawning experience. I've never had that experience in America. I've mainly had fast, pleasant and professional service. Which is what paying customers deserve in my view.



Problem is, when its expected in an 'I pay your salary so you'd better bow down to me before I call the manager' kind of way. If you're working in an industry where service is a key part of the experience, such as restaurants, then I agree that service needs to be great. 
But if you're popping out to buy an extension cable or a loaf of bread on the high street, you've more often than not made the pact to sacrifice service for cheap prices. Depends where you shop. I'd rather have cheap bread than expensive bread and a chat with the sales assistant.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 28, 2014)

Music Temple in Granville arcade is up and running again, Nice new layout given the lack of space in those units and some bargains to be had if Reggae or Soul is your thing.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 28, 2014)

Tried the new Jacket Potato shop on Coldharbour lane, £4 for a spud with a choice of veggie or meat fillings,It was decent and good value!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheese before beans?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2014)

I popped into the antique place on Coldharbour Lane (ex Granada Cars). I was amazed by how big the place was - it stretches back some distance. Had a nice chat.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I popped into the antique place on Coldharbour Lane (ex Granada Cars). I was amazed by how big the place was - it stretches back some distance. Had a nice chat.


I had a look in there too and it is big, They wanted 200 quid for a bike i was thinking of getting for my son,It's still there


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 28, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Cheese before beans?


Neither,It's wrong


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 28, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Long live bad customer service I say. As the march of Americanisation ruins everything, bad customer service shows there's a bit of humanity left....



Please don't claim bad service as a british tradition! - nought wrong with smiling, why because I'm low paid should I act miserable? It makes me happier and is generally infectious. I am miserable generally, especially in the mornings - but there is no need to share it.

Being overfriendly to the point of being nosey, used to be traditional customer service up north, ok petal. Took me ages to get used to southern indifference.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is anyone actually up for a drink next Friday then? Or am talking to myself?!


Me and buscador hope to see you then


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2014)

I went into the print shop next to Mrs Cupcake.. haven't been in there in years. I remember the guy being somewhat eccentric but when I looked surprised that he wanted £2.76 for 3 sheets of A4 B&W printing and then was quoting £11+ to print 2 photographs, he got quite angry with me and told me I should go to the library where it's cheaper.  Too bloody right!


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I went into the print shop next to Mrs Cupcake.. haven't been in there in years. I remember the guy being somewhat eccentric but when I looked surprised that he wanted £2.76 for 3 sheets of A4 B&W printing and then was quoting £11+ to print 2 photographs, he got quite angry with me and told me I should go to the library where it's cheaper.  Too bloody right!


Oh his random prices have been like that for ages. How he survives in business is one of Brixton's great mysteries.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh his random prices have been like that for ages. How he survives in business is one of Brixton's great mysteries.



I was wondering that myself whilst I was in there.. I got to go "behind the scenes" and it's just rammed full of stuff and tat and piles of paper that have toppled over and some really really old looking hardware.  A huge space too.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I was wondering that myself whilst I was in there.. I got to go "behind the scenes" and it's just rammed full of stuff and tat and piles of paper that have toppled over and some really really old looking hardware.  A huge space too.



Yes. All that artwork. And machinery. Like the shop actually shut 20 years ago.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2014)

Either he owns it and doesn't have to pay rent or it's a front


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh his random prices have been like that for ages. How he survives in business is one of Brixton's great mysteries.



I used to use him quite a bit when I worked from home lots and needed bulk printing. Stopped when he got really arsey when I queried why a smaller run of something I'd printed a few days earlier was more expensive


----------



## tompound (Oct 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I went into the print shop next to Mrs Cupcake.. haven't been in there in years. I remember the guy being somewhat eccentric but when I looked surprised that he wanted £2.76 for 3 sheets of A4 B&W printing and then was quoting £11+ to print 2 photographs, he got quite angry with me and told me I should go to the library where it's cheaper.  Too bloody right!



I was quoted £115 to print two copies of my dissertation (total 70 pages). I told him I could buy my own printer for much less!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I went into the print shop next to Mrs Cupcake.. haven't been in there in years. I remember the guy being somewhat eccentric but when I looked surprised that he wanted £2.76 for 3 sheets of A4 B&W printing and then was quoting £11+ to print 2 photographs, he got quite angry with me and told me I should go to the library where it's cheaper.  Too bloody right!



I went into a shop a few doors away from The Albert last year (or it may have been the year before) and asked for Rizlas.  They said they didn't sell them.  Very strange shop that has racks of tobacco behind the counter but no Rizlas.  Next time I went in for another try, he wanted 70p for Rizlas.  I walked straight out


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone know what the yellow Police tape is on both entrances to Effra Social garden and front door? A Halloween thing ..?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I might come on friday...  but i might come in halloween attire. Not because i have any other halloween thing to go to - just because i really want to do halloween fancy dress and have nowhere else* to go.



*actually, that's not true - but my other options involve either going a long way and knowing three people, none of them very well, or going not so far and knowing no one else at all.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I think I might come on friday...  but i might come in halloween attire. Not because i have any other halloween thing to go to - just because i really want to do halloween fancy dress and have nowhere else* to go. <snip>


I might or might not be in relatively ordinary clothing, it depends what arrives tomorrow, or by Friday morning.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh his random prices have been like that for ages. How he survives in business is one of Brixton's great mysteries.


 
I am quietly convinced that Print Shop Man is a last holdout of the Shah of Iran's lost regime and there's probably millions in diamonds stashed away in those tottering piles of old shoeboxes. This is why he gets so stroppy with customers who point out the strange ratio of money to value in his place. 

Odds on that when this business finally folds (see what I did there?), there will be hipster 'curator' at the ready to go through all the tat, then produce a coffee table book of "Images From the Frontline: Revolutionary Brixton 1960-1987" or some such with the appropriated prints....


----------



## han (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you mean the drink, or the Albert? If you mean the drink, you'll know everyone by the end of the evening!

I have godkids staying, so am going to a kids' hallowe'en disco. Looking forward to it. Bloody hope i feel better by then. Currently feeling all shivvery and am in bed. On a week of annual leave - yay [emoji22]


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

S'not fair!  Get well soon han.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2014)

han said:


> Do you mean the drink, or the Albert? If you mean the drink, you'll know everyone by the end of the evening!
> 
> I have godkids staying, so am going to a kids' hallowe'en disco. Looking forward to it. Bloody hope i feel better by then. Currently feeling all shivvery and am in bed. On a week of annual leave - yay [emoji22]


is that to me?  is the drink not in the albert?


----------



## han (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes.
Is the drink in the Albert?
Sorry, ignore me then, i'm talking gibberish.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2014)

I assumed so.  Onket ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2014)

Drinks in the Albert.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I used to use him quite a bit when I worked from home lots and needed bulk printing. Stopped when he got really arsey when I queried why a smaller run of something I'd printed a few days earlier was more expensive


Are you talking about Clearaprint? I used to use them alot (but that was more than a decade ago) as they used to be reasonable for large  A1 or A0 posters or thousands of leaflets. I suppose with cheaper printing generally available and the hardware getting cheaper all the time (and everyone having a home printer) it must be difficult to turn a profit. Smaller runs are always more expensive than long runs.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I think I might come on friday...  but i might come in halloween attire. Not because i have any other halloween thing to go to - just because i really want to do halloween fancy dress and have nowhere else* to go.



Would that be goth? wouldn't that fit right in, anyway I thought fancy dress is always welcome in the Albert. 
I'd appreciate a good costume, so please do. 
Not planning on dressing up myself (well no more than usual) - but I'll dig out a good hat.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2014)

By the way, tonight:


friendofdorothy said:


> *Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch is moving to the Effra Social tonight. *
> Anyone interested in knitting, crochet, quilting, embroidery, sewing etc is welcome - with or without a project. Come along for a chat or advice from some of our more expert stitchers - Everyone is welcome. We meet every wednesday from 8pm. Just turn up.
> 
> The Prince Regent, were we've been meeting since the Half Moon was flooded, keep having live music on random wednesdays so we couldn't hear ourselves bitchin, and the bad Rolling Stones covers really annoyed some of the ladies.
> ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Ooh, I never knew that existed. Can't make it tonight but might join you next week.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Would that be goth? wouldn't that fit right in, anyway I thought fancy dress is always welcome in the Albert.
> I'd appreciate a good costume, so please do.
> Not planning on dressing up myself (well no more than usual) - but I'll dig out a good hat.


not goth, no.  a bit more face-painty...   i'm sure i'd fit in fine (and there's a halloweeny offline later), i just think i might feel daft if everyone's going home at 9.30 or whenever.  I'll see how i feel.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 29, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you talking about Clearaprint?



No not Clearaprint. The other place a few doors down.

But Clearaprint would be worth a thread of its own. I used them a lot 30 years ago when they were always packed - they eventually set up a numbered queuing system. But I haven't used them for years. Partly because I'm not involved in local campaigns like I was but mostly because I can do everything I need at home. It's usually empty when I go past now and I see that they have carved out part of the premises for another user.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 30, 2014)

anyone spotted this Halloween outfit on the poke?







http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2014/10/29/a-truly-horrific-skin-crawlingly-scary-halloween-outfit/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Ooh, I never knew that existed. Can't make it tonight but might join you next week.


Sorry Stitch and Bitch will be taking a very rare break next week as its the 5th November and all pubs near the park will be heaving, and of course we like fireworks as much as anyone. So we'll be back in the Effra Social the wednesday after, perhaps see you then.

We really liked it in the Effra Social, they put a few tables together for us in the middle of the room and turned up the lights above, and it was 'Burger Wednesday'.  Anyway we'll be meeting there for a couple of months to give it a fair go, before making any permanent decision on venue.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2014)

What time are people drinking tomorrow?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> not goth, no.  a bit more face-painty...   i'm sure i'd fit in fine (and there's a halloweeny offline later), i just think i might feel daft if everyone's going home at 9.30 or whenever.  I'll see how i feel.


It will be good to see you.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 30, 2014)

Ms T said:


> What time are people drinking tomorrow?


6 pm onwards i think. Onket


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, I may be there earlier but certainly no later.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2014)

While waiting at the traffic lights by Argos I just saw a young woman quite happily pissing inside one the phone boxes opposite, in full view of the street and with her friends doing a half arsed attempt to shield her from view. Sign of the times I guess...


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2014)

Impressive Halloween decorations at the Dogstar;


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 31, 2014)

T & P said:


> While waiting at the traffic lights by Argos I just saw a young woman quite happily pissing inside one the phone boxes opposite, in full view of the street and with her friends doing a half arsed attempt to shield her from view. Sign of the times I guess...


What, Pissing hipsters, or sexual equality?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> What, Pissing hipsters, or sexual equality?


It's bad enough when men do it. Has that young woman no shame?
Only dogs should piss on the street.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

Thread continues; http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-november-2014.328829/


----------

